# The "Foods I Wish Were Still Around" Thread



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

Kraft Bacon Tomato Salad Dressing

Green Goddess Dressing (I understand someone is still making it, but I never see it.)

Kraft Cucumber Dip (I've never been able to duplicate it)

These little Planter's snacks with sweet peanut butter filling and a crisp wafery shell, in the shape of a peanut - came in a foil stand-up bag, and weren't around too long, as I recall. DAMN they were good.

Bacon Crackers (hey, I just had deja vu... I've posted about this before, haven't I?)

Since discovering hometownfavorites.com, most of the candy I miss can still be had. But the rest of the list gives me cause to whine. And there are dozens of others I just can't think of now. Soon's I hit 'submit,' I guess.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 6, 2005)

Three words:

Bonomo Turkish Taffy

It was a real treat when I was a kid. You buy a bar, bring it home, and stick it in the freezer. After dinner, you'd smack it against the table, open the wrapper, and you were greeted with irregulatly-shaped shards of taffy.

My favorites were Chocolate and Banana....

:eat2: 

From what I can gather, they stopped making it in the Late '60s.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

Mint Skittles. Can't find 'em ANYWHERE for love or money.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 6, 2005)

Tough competition for Icees in the South in the 60's. IMHO far better. Sold in Little Generals as I recall.

By the way Bo Babe, I saw that Oxford American Magazine is looking for an Art Director.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

Australian Toaster Biscuits. My grocery store carried them for a year, then stopped. This was ten years ago, and I miss them dearly.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Tough competition for Icees in the South in the 60's. IMHO far better. Sold in Little Generals as I recall.
> 
> By the way Bo Babe, I saw that Oxford American Magazine is looking for an Art Director.



_Koo-Koo-Koolie
Orange Koolie
Lemon Koolie
Koolie Fruit Punch
Koolie in the morning
Koolie at lunch
Natural fruit flavors
Orange... lemon... PUNCH!_

I have no idea why I know that jingle. We didn't have 'em where I lived, but during trips to Grandma's in North Carolina, that radio ad was in heavy rotation. I remember my cousins blowing their allowance on Koolies.

Are you going after the OA gig, Gordo? Could be cool.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 6, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Three words:
> 
> Bonomo Turkish Taffy
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD!!!

I saw the thread, immediately thought of Turkish Taffy, read the post before yours, and then...
...was totally blown away!!!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 6, 2005)

> Are you going after the OA gig, Gordo? Could be cool.



Well, it does appear that our company is running on fumes right now. My background is more in video and animation than magazine work. It would be a hoot though.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 6, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Kraft Bacon Tomato Salad Dressing
> 
> Green Goddess Dressing (I understand someone is still making it, but I never see it.)
> 
> ...



Annie's makes Green Goddess. You can probably look up a store near you by Googling them. Most natural food stores carry Annie's.
I believe Nabisco still makes the bacon crackers otherwise, I've been eating stale ones made years ago!
P.S. Bacon crackers are great with the bacon flavored Kraft cheese in a can!!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Well, it does appear that our company is running on fumes right now. My background is more in video and animation than magazine work. It would be a hoot though.



And you could hire me to photograph Roy Blount, Jr. for his column, and we'd fall in love, marry, and pop out a brood, all with aviator glasses and the cutest little drawls.

Go for it. We'll have you over at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

sweetnnekked said:


> I believe Nabisco still makes the bacon crackers otherwise, I've been eating stale ones made years ago!
> P.S. Bacon crackers are great with the bacon flavored Kraft cheese in a can!!!



D'oh! I guess we just don't have 'em in NYC. Damn Yankees.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 6, 2005)

Mint Snapple Iced Tea!
It was the only Snapple I truly loved.
Why, oh why did they discontinue my little breath of heaven?

Also, Ben & Jerry's Rainforest Crunch and Kellogg's Maple Buckwheat flakes.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

Tastykake Coconut Kandy Kakes, which I'm hoping they'll have again when around Easter. They have a wonderful website, which tells you what products they have at which stores, but their "seasonal" section remains empty.

I'm sure I've posted about them before. The waiting is killing me.

And oh yeah. Those chalky little penny candy lipsticks in gold foil. Yeah.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 6, 2005)

fried pudding pies: As in the fried fruit pies Drakes or Hostess makes only with your choice of vanilla or chocolate pudding. 

a three bean salad I used to buy from costco: it's easy to make three bean salad but this was more convienent. It was in a refrigrator case, and the beans were not mushy and sugar wasn't added. Consistent garlic flavor too.

Buddy burgers from Burger King: Obviously a gimmick but I was eight or nine and enthralled by them. They were two mini burgers with two buns that were attached.

Salad bar in Wendy's.

Old El Paso's line of frozen chimichangas. 

the entermann's cake with mocha frosting in it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> fried pudding pies: As in the fried fruit pies Drakes or Hostess makes only with your choice of vanilla or chocolate pudding.



Oooooh. I'd forgotten about these! Hostess chocolate pies... so heavy and delicious.

And I remember Buddy Burgers, too. One I really miss is something McDonald's marketed as the burger made for adults. It had a creamy dijon mustard, and a tomato slice of much higher quality than is normally found in fast food chains. Things were so tasty. 

Again I'm having deja vu. Either I recently posted about these, or I discussed them with someone in the last few days. 

God, I'm hungry.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 6, 2005)

Does anyone else remember a really great chocolate bar by Nestles called The Triple Decker Bar? It had a layer of white chocolate, sandwiched between a layer of dark and milk chocolate. It was my favorite in the 60' and 70's but, shortly after I discovered Drakes Ring Dings and Yodels which are still around but, not nearly as good as they used to be.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 6, 2005)

How could I forget chocodiles? I did a google search and apparently they are still made. But I cannot find them in the new york area.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 6, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Tastykake Coconut Kandy Kakes, which I'm hoping they'll have again when around Easter.



Actually...look what I bought 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

And Caravelle bars. Caramel and crispies in milk chocolate.

Have y'all seen this book? Candyfreak: A Journey Through the Chocolate Underbelly of America.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually...look what I bought 2 weeks ago...



Ack! That's them! They went and changed names on me. The bastids! Am I too late to find 'em? Easter's a long ways away.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 6, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Ack! That's them! They went and changed names on me. The bastids! Am I too late to find 'em? Easter's a long ways away.



Well, looks like a Halloween issue...not sure if they are still around. I got them at Walmart.

I love them also! So I couldn't resist.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 6, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> And Caravelle bars. Caramel and crispies in milk chocolate.



I think 100 Grand bars are similar. (Used to be called "Hundred Thousand Dollar Bars") 

I have those too. Shall I take a pic?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 6, 2005)

Some favorites that are no more:

Arthur Treacher's Fish & Chips

The Gino's Giant - like a Big Mac, only better.

Wetson's Milk Shakes

The Double R Bar Burger at Roy Rogers. A cheeseburger with slices of ham on top of it.

Kenny Rogers Roasted Chicken

Chicken Delight (it was a franchise operation in the NY/NJ area that delivered chicken dinners to your door. You'd get a few pieces of fried chicken, fries, and cole slaw on a partitioned Chinet plate with a second one stapled on top of it. Sandie and I still remember their radio jingle ' "Don't cook tonight - Call Chicken Delight."

Banana Splits at The Minuteman (a chain of NJ restaurants owned by Raritan Valley Farms.) They were the reward prize in my family for good report cards and similar achievements,

Victoria Station. A restaurant that looked like a collection of railroad cars. Great salad bar and EXCELLENT steaks.

Beefsteak Charlies. Good steaks and all the beer, wine, or sangria you could drink.

And Burger Chef. They were good, but now they're gone.


----------



## Mr. Brian (Nov 6, 2005)

A reasonable imitation can be found here: 

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/ 

as well as a few other favorites. 

Anyone remember Jello 1-2-3? A sort of atomic dessert that separated into 3 layers by itself? The middle layer was a lot like 'Whip and Chill' which isn't around anymore either. 

Junket Renet Custard? The Growing Up Dessert 

Coco Marsh Syrup? (fortified milk amplifier) aka Chocolate Milk and it's strawberry companion, Yumberry. 

Mr. Brian 
Snapple Real Fact #37 _A snail breathes through its foot_


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2005)

Lipton Rice and Sauce Chicken Parmesan Risotto - this was still made until earlier this year, and I ate it about 3 times a week. Then, POOF!

*Seriously,* I'll pay top dollar if any of you can still find a bag on your supermarket shelf. I'm not kidding, just let me know. 

Doo Dads - Nabisco I think, used to be a Chex mix type snack, but with the good ol' seasoning, none of the melba junk, and peanuts. 

It was divine.


----------



## Venus de Mpls (Nov 6, 2005)

Damnation I luv me some Pop Rocks! Sputter, hiss and giggle!

Clove Lifesavers. These I truly miss.


----------



## jamie (Nov 6, 2005)

These little peppermint air candy things. I don't know what the name was, but I remember when we went to town, we would bring some back for granny. They were about the diameter of a quarter I guess. Red and white striped and when you put them in your mouth they just melted and became these little pepperminty bits of goodness in your mouth. I can't find these anywhere, even on the internet. It was like they were filled with air.

I haven't thought about Doodads in year. They used to be my favorite.

I have quite a few ice cream casualties I mourn, since that is my one and true love. Ben and Jerry's Kaberry Kaboom (who doesn't love ice cream with pop rocks in it) and Cool Britannia. I think they still make it, but I can't find Primary Berry Graham. And everytime the baseball season ends, I have a moment of silence for the retirement of Baseball Nut at Baskin Robbins until next summer.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 6, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Green Goddess Dressing (I understand someone is still making it, but I never see it.)


 

Vermont Country store had it listed in their Christmas Catalogue.... Kraft made the one I remember and every once in a while I will come across it at my Local Winn Dixie. I always got a kick out of reading the ingredients list "natural flavors" and wondering if Green Goddesses tast different from Regular Goddesses

www.vermontcountrystore.com


----------



## Venus de Mpls (Nov 6, 2005)

EvilPrincess said:


> Vermont Country store had it listed in their Christmas Catalogue.... Kraft made the one I remember and every once in a while I will come across it at my Local Winn Dixie. I always got a kick out of reading the ingredients list "natural flavors" and wondering if Green Goddesses tast different from Regular Goddesses
> 
> www.vermontcountrystore.com


Green Goddess was the Original Ranch, except it was chivey, green and goddess-y in my not so humble opinion.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2005)

jamie said:


> These little peppermint air candy things. I don't know what the name was, but I remember when we went to town, we would bring some back for granny. They were about the diameter of a quarter I guess. Red and white striped and when you put them in your mouth they just melted and became these little pepperminty bits of goodness in your mouth. I can't find these anywhere, even on the internet. It was like they were filled with air.
> 
> I haven't thought about Doodads in year. They used to be my favorite.
> 
> I have quite a few ice cream casualties I mourn, since that is my one and true love. Ben and Jerry's Kaberry Kaboom (who doesn't love ice cream with pop rocks in it) and Cool Britannia. I think they still make it, but I can't find Primary Berry Graham. And everytime the baseball season ends, I have a moment of silence for the retirement of Baseball Nut at Baskin Robbins until next summer.




They still make Primary Berry, but they changed the name and I'll be damned if I recall the name right now. It's damn good! *Strawberry Cheesecake, I just looked on their site*

The puffy peppermint things, I know those too, and I don't know the name... but they still have them around here especially at Christmas. If I see them, I'll let you know. They're sort of like dinner mints, right? The ones everyone sticks their hands in the bowl to grab at restaurants? But they have red stripes, and they're bigger. I'm pretty sure I know what you mean.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 7, 2005)

Hershey's Bar None - the chocolate creme, choclate wafer candy bar, coated with chocolate and chopped peanuts. The best.. bar none. 

One I can't remember the name of, but it was usually stocked next to the Shake-n-Bake. It was a powdered coating for raw cubed potatoes or other veggies (just like Shake-n-Bake) that you'd apply and Bake. I loved their Ranch flavor. :eat2: 

American Beauty sells dry spaghetti that is two or three times the normal length, but nobody ever carries it. I swear I gonna just make my own. 

Lay's makes a ketchup potato chip that is sold in Canada, but not in the US. If I could get them to market them here. 

Fast Food: Another Vote for Burger Chef and Kenny Roasters.

McDonalds is always test marketing things here, and then they go away. I'm not sure if any of these made it to the national market, but I can't wait for another release of: McRib, McPizza, the Arch Deluxe, the Spanish Bagel Omelette, and McJordan Special, and the Just Add Bacon for 50c promotion.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 7, 2005)

The first time McDonald's offerred the McRib, I tried it and didn't like it. The following Saturday, I was there with my kids for lunch. A girl comes over to our table and asks me if I want to try a sample of their new McRib. I told her no - that I had tried on the other day, and that I almost McPuked.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 7, 2005)

Earlier this year, Taco Bell was selling something called the "Club Chalupa" - a chalupa with chicken, bacon, and ranch dressing. It was fantastic, but unfortunately was one of their limited time offers.


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Three words:
> 
> Bonomo Turkish Taffy
> 
> ...



I found this for you...

If you are looking for a reasonably good substitute, try a product we found called French Chew Taffy. Put it in the freezer, smack it down hard on the table and breaks just like the original. It comes in vanilla, chocolate and strawberry... http://www.oldtimecandy.com/french-chew.htm


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Mint Skittles. Can't find 'em ANYWHERE for love or money.




It appears you can buy them here... I hope so! Good luck!

~Allie

http://store.candywarehouse.com/mintskittles.html


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> Lay's makes a ketchup potato chip that is sold in Canada, but not in the US. If I could get them to market them here.




I know it's costly, but you can buy the Lay's Ketchup chips through the mail at least, here is one of the sites:

http://www.canadaonly.ca/canadaonly.ca/market/namerica/snacks/chips.html


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Lipton Rice and Sauce Chicken Parmesan Risotto - this was still made until earlier this year, and I ate it about 3 times a week. Then, POOF!
> 
> *Seriously,* I'll pay top dollar if any of you can still find a bag on your supermarket shelf. I'm not kidding, just let me know.
> 
> ...




Is this it, AnnMarie?
Maybe it's still available here. In search input: Lipton Rice and Sauce Chicken Parmesan Risotto http://shop.netgrocer.com/shop.aspx?&sid=499212&sid_guid=21ad30a2-016c-4527-81b9-4d164a0bcaaa&strid=2D462&ns=1

~Allie


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Kraft Cucumber Dip (I've never been able to duplicate it)




Kraft has this PHILADELPHIA Cucumber and Herb Dip Recipe on their site:

pkg. (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened

1 cup finely shredded cucumber, well drained

1/2 cup KRAFT Shredded Swiss Cheese

1/2 tsp. dill weed

1/2 tsp. lemon juice

1/4 tsp. minced fresh garlic

1/4 tsp. salt


MIX all ingredients until well blended; cover. 

REFRIGERATE at least 2 hours or until ready to serve.


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Doo Dads - Nabisco I think, used to be a Chex mix type snack, but with the good ol' seasoning, none of the melba junk, and peanuts.
> 
> It was divine.



*I found this:
Are Snack Mixers still available? I've never seen them!*

"Let me tell you what happened with
Nabisco's Doo Dads. As recently as June of this year,
I found some at an Exxon gas station here in Houston,
Texas, where I live. This was really interesting since
I had not seen any since the late 90s. I remember that
it was extremely popular when I was growing up in the
70s, 80s, and 90s, and then as 2000 rolled around,
they were practically nowhere to be seen. That snack
mix has been discontinued in the U.S., I believe. It's
a Nabisco Canada product. Anyway, sometime in the 90s,
Nabisco came out with another product called Ritz
Snack Mixers, which was a snack mix composed of Mini
Ritz crackers, plain, whole wheat, and cheese
varieties, cereal that looked like wheat Chex, and
pretzel sticks. They came in two varieties:
Traditional and Cheddar. The Cheddar Snack Mixers came
with more cheese crackers and everything was coated
with cheese powder. Anyway, Ritz Snack Mixers have
been discontinued also, but don't worry. It only gets
better. About a month ago, I was at the supermarket,
and lo and behold, I see this brand new product called
Nabisco Snack Mixers! They come in two varieties:
Traditional and Cheddar. So what is it, you might say?
Nabisco's Doo Dads and Ritz Snack Mixers resurrected!
They have thrown the two snacks into one package and
renamed it! The Cheddar variety is Doo Dads with
Cheddar Ritz Snack Mixers, and the Traditional variety
is Doo Dads with Traditional Ritz Snack Mixers.
Ingenious, isn't it? Oh, and the Cheddar has Cheetos
thrown into the mix! "


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

This list is amazing! Yep, BB... your Kraft Bacon & Tomato Dressing is on it.

This is really cool, though.

http://www.hometownfavorites.com/shop/btwgb.asp


Take a look!
(I'm done... googling for the evening... Night Everyone! )

~Allie


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 7, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> Fast Food: Another Vote for Burger Chef and Kenny Roasters.
> 
> McDonalds is always test marketing things here, and then they go away. I'm not sure if any of these made it to the national market, but I can't wait for another release of: McRib, McPizza, the Arch Deluxe, the Spanish Bagel Omelette, and McJordan Special, and the Just Add Bacon for 50c promotion.



Arch Deluxe! That's the grown-up burger I was talking about. I miss that thing.

I remember liking Burger Chef as a kid, but I think it was for some kid-related reason, rather than that of quality. But agreed on the Kenny Rogers Roasters. I never tried their chicken, but their many side dishes were great. Not a loser in the bunch, as I recall.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 7, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Kraft has this PHILADELPHIA Cucumber and Herb Dip Recipe on their site:
> 
> pkg. (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened
> 
> ...



That looks too cheesy and dilly to nail it, but I'll certainly tinker with it, Allie. Thanks. Great detective work you're doing here.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2005)

I miss the Marathon bar. It was a long pretzel like braided candybar made out of caramel covered chocolate. As kids we would store them in the freezer and then take 'em out and smack 'em against the counter before we'd practically break our own teeth trying to eat them. 

Then there were these things that my mother used to buy for my lunchbox. It was kinda like a twinkie but it was just a round dollop of twinkie like cake and inside was a lemon or blueberry filling. I believe it was covered in powdered sugar as well. :eat2: Those were also stored in the freezer and were quite good. I've never been able to find them. 

Lastly, there used to be this restaurant called 'Lums' on rt. 1 in Dedham, MA. My parents would take us there once a week on average and they used to serve fried mushrooms that I have never been able to find anything like them anywhere. Deep fried in breadcrumbs and they would melt in your mouth. Also they are single handedly responsible for the bacon burger fetish that I have nourished to this very day. I haven't been the same since. They even had a secret ingredient sauce on their burgers that I fear the owner of that restaurant has taken with him to his grave. :wubu: I miss that restaurant.


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> I miss the Marathon bar. It was a long pretzel like braided candybar made out of caramel covered chocolate. As kids we would store them in the freezer and then take 'em out and smack 'em against the counter before we'd practically break our own teeth trying to eat them.




This might be it! The english version:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.oldtimecandy.com/images/candypix-pages/curly-wurly_small.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.oldtimecandy.com/curly-wurly.htm&h=191&w=251&sz=10&tbnid=ke1Z29XLRiUJ:&tbnh=80&tbnw=106&hl=en&start=1&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmarathon%2Bbar%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 7, 2005)

The Marathon bar was on my list too! I didn't post a list but had I, the Marathon bar would've been on the top of it  

Does anyone shop Big Lots? I am not a fan of the place, but whenever I pop in it seems to be the land of misguided new products. I remember seeing Blue Pepsi and Hot Tamales Candy Ice Cream there in the past. 

I may order some of those pseudo Marathon bars! Thanks, Allie


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

my favorite discontinued chocolate bar was air puffed, had possibly 4 or 5 sections. On the top of each section was a half crescent moon or seashell shape. And when you bit into it, there were air bubble pockets in the chocolate. 

Something like the aero bar. I'm curious if anyone remember what I'm talking about?
I think it was called the Mirage bar.

Also, I loved the old Fanta in the glass bottles. (Not today's Fanta)
Fond memories of shaking up Fanta's to sipping the Fizz 

~Allie


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> my favorite discontinued chocolate bar was air puffed, had possibly 4 or 5 sections. On the top of each section was a half crescent moon or seashell shape. And when you bit into it, there were air bubble pockets in the chocolate.
> 
> Something like the aero bar. I'm curious if anyone remember what I'm talking about?
> I think it was called the Mirage bar.
> ...



I remember the old Fanta too! Also there was this soda brand called "White Rock" that we used to drink a lot as kids. The White Rock factory was not too far from our house so it was very popular in our area. I miss that tonic, as we call it here in Mass.

Thanks for the link Allie. That bar looks like it's the one!


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 7, 2005)

I still see White Rock in local supermarkets. It was the one with the fairy on the bottle? I haven't touched that stuff in years though.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 7, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I still see White Rock in local supermarkets. It was the one with the fairy on the bottle? I haven't touched that stuff in years though.


I remember White Rock from my childhood. And in the NY area, there was Hoffman soda, which you could get in wooden cases of 24 quart deposit bottles.

In NJ, we had Brookdale Soda, which also came in cases of deposit bottles. In some places, Brookdale would deliver to your door. Outside Morristown where I grew up, we would go with my mother every few weeks to a liquor store in Madison with our cases of empty bottles. Mom would tell us how many cases she was buying, and my sisters and I would pick the bottles off the shelf and fill the cases with the flavors we wanted - cola, root beer, birch beer, sarsaparilla, and orange for us kids, and club soda and ginger ale for my folks. 

Then the store clerk would carry the cases out for us and put them in the trunk of Mom's '59 Plymouth.

As we finished the bottles of soda, we'd put the empties back in the cases. And when we were all out of soda, it was time for another trip to the liquor store in Madison.

We stopped getting Brookdale Soda when Shop-Rite started selling cans of their store-brand soda for 9 cents each. Then we had an old refrigerator on the back porch that we kept filled with cans of Shop-Rite soda.


----------



## jamie (Nov 7, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> This is really cool, though.
> http://www.hometownfavorites.com/shop/btwgb.asp



Ahh nifty link, Allie.

I actually have seen some of the things on that list around. It kinda makes me worry about what kind of supplier we are getting our things from around here, but then again, it is KY.

I am personally glad I missed this one though: Chicken Dinner Candy Bar. Uhm..no.

AnnMarie, let me know if you do see those peppermints airy things. They almsot look like christmas ornaments. Like those little balls. I just remember they came in a can and had a plastic lid.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 7, 2005)

This isn't really a 'food' per se, but it was the shiz-nit. Back in the late 80's-early 90's they released a chewing gum based on soda. It was like FRESHEN UP GUM, they were square pieces with "gel" in the Center, the flavors were 7-UP, Dr Pepper, Coke, and Cherry Coke, the gum had the flavor and the gel was like concentrated Soda Syrup, they were amazing. Whatever happened to the NESTLE ALPINE WHITE BARS? The only thing like that now is the Nestle Crunch White Edition, but those are hard to find and I'm not a big fan of the crispies in the white chocolate. Not the same. Also in the 80's they had Pizza Toasters, it was a round Hot Pocket type thing that you would put in your toaster and it had sauce and cheese like a pizza. One final thing, SNAPPLE SAMOAN SPLASH, my all time fave drink, discontinued. Stupid companies taking away my stuff!


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Nov 7, 2005)

Hiya Bo-

Hidden Valley makes a BLT dressing that is really good.

Last time I checked (not terribly recently) those Planter's thingys were in my stores...I've seen em in Walgreen's so maybe try there....or perhaps we can work out some sort of trade....REAL NY bagels for Planter's Peanut Crisps?


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Nov 7, 2005)

Jamie-

I KNOW we have those peppermints here, altho maybe just around Christmas...if I see any I'll let you know and get you some 

Debi


----------



## moonvine (Nov 7, 2005)

Seven Seas makes Green Goddess dressing. I bought some a couple of months ago. Would you like me to send you some?

I got about 5 free OEP Frozen Chimichangas 2 weeks ago with coupons. I'd offer to send them too, but I don't think they'd arrive very well.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 7, 2005)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Last time I checked (not terribly recently) those Planter's thingys were in my stores...I've seen em in Walgreen's so maybe try there....or perhaps we can work out some sort of trade....REAL NY bagels for Planter's Peanut Crisps?



Yes! Oh God, yes. If these are the things that look like beige packing popcorn, crispy on the outside, peanut buttery on the inside, you SO have a deal, PFG. I'll send you the finest bagels H&H has to offer, Girl.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 7, 2005)

moonvine said:


> Seven Seas makes Green Goddess dressing. I bought some a couple of months ago. Would you like me to send you some?



A friend now makes it with parsley in the food processor, so I'm set. But thanks for the offer, Moonvine. Awfully sweet of you.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> Hershey's Bar None - the chocolate creme, choclate wafer candy bar, coated with chocolate and chopped peanuts. The best.. bar none.
> 
> One I can't remember the name of, but it was usually stocked next to the Shake-n-Bake. It was a powdered coating for raw cubed potatoes or other veggies (just like Shake-n-Bake) that you'd apply and Bake. I loved their Ranch flavor. :eat2:
> 
> ...



All of the supermarkets here in Seattle carry American Beauty Pasta.
McRibs have always been my only reason for going to Mickey D's!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I remember White Rock from my childhood. And in the NY area, there was Hoffman soda, which you could get in wooden cases of 24 quart deposit bottles.
> 
> In NJ, we had Brookdale Soda, which also came in cases of deposit bottles. In some places, Brookdale would deliver to your door. Outside Morristown where I grew up, we would go with my mother every few weeks to a liquor store in Madison with our cases of empty bottles. Mom would tell us how many cases she was buying, and my sisters and I would pick the bottles off the shelf and fill the cases with the flavors we wanted - cola, root beer, birch beer, sarsaparilla, and orange for us kids, and club soda and ginger ale for my folks.
> 
> ...



I grew up in Northern NJ where we had Penguin Soda. I can still remember opening the cans with a can opener and the transition to pull-tabs.

We also had delivery to our homes from Charles Chips. They'd deliver these huge cans of potatoe chips or pretzels or popcorn. You paid a deposit on the can and turn the empty one in when you got your next order.


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 7, 2005)

jamie said:


> These little peppermint air candy things. I don't know what the name was, but I remember when we went to town, we would bring some back for granny. They were about the diameter of a quarter I guess. Red and white striped and when you put them in your mouth they just melted and became these little pepperminty bits of goodness in your mouth. I can't find these anywhere, even on the internet. It was like they were filled with air.




Jamie, lol... I found your peppermint air candy. BB, please walk into any Duane Reade and verify this, would you? They're in the bulk candy bags 2/$3.00.
They're puffy and round. Then they have these hardish peppermint stripes? I've never had them. But if you'd like me to pick up a few, Jamie... I will.  
Maybe they're not it... but I think they might be!

~Allie


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Is this it, AnnMarie?
> Maybe it's still available here. In search input: Lipton Rice and Sauce Chicken Parmesan Risotto http://shop.netgrocer.com/shop.aspx?&sid=499212&sid_guid=21ad30a2-016c-4527-81b9-4d164a0bcaaa&strid=2D462&ns=1
> 
> ~Allie



Thanks, Allie, but no deal there... they do have older varieties that don't have the current "new" bag for the remaining flavors, but not mine. :doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2005)

jamie said:


> AnnMarie, let me know if you do see those peppermints airy things. They almsot look like christmas ornaments. Like those little balls. I just remember they came in a can and had a plastic lid.




Yeah, yeah, that's them! I haven't actively looked for them, as they're not a treat I'm into, but I KNOW I see them here. I think maybe it's a little bit of a New England thing, lots of blue hairs looking for those and their ribbon candy around Christmas time! lol


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Nov 7, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yes! Oh God, yes. If these are the things that look like beige packing popcorn, crispy on the outside, peanut buttery on the inside, you SO have a deal, PFG. I'll send you the finest bagels H&H has to offer, Girl.


Done, BB...next time I'm in Walgreen's I'll have a look for you! I hope I can find some for ya


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 7, 2005)

I feel a little apprehensive about adding this after the recent assault on candy corn on this board, but i thought those Reese's Peanut Butter Cups made with extra crunchy peanut butter were a great idea.

If you put em in the fridge for a day, they were INCREDIBLE. 

I don't mind if you disagree but if you do, please try to be gentler about your disagreement than you were about candy corn.
That hurt.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 7, 2005)

Venus de Mpls said:


> Damnation I luv me some Pop Rocks! Sputter, hiss and giggle!



Venus, there's an awfully fun kiddie candy store on the Lower East Side called Economy Candy (same block as Babes in Toyland and around the corner from Orchard Corset). Floor to ceiling, this place is stocked with lots of stuff I didn't know still existed. Last time we were there we brought home an embarrassingly large haul, and I'm pretty sure Pop Rocks were among our many goodies.

Next time you're in town we'll hit it. And if you need dildoes or foundation garments, I got that covered, too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> I miss the Marathon bar. It was a long pretzel like braided candybar made out of caramel covered chocolate. As kids we would store them in the freezer and then take 'em out and smack 'em against the counter before we'd practically break our own teeth trying to eat them.



I remember the Marathon bar too. Unfortunately, it really is gone for good.

However, I discovered a webside ( www.oldtimecandy.com ) and they found a copy of the Marathon. Its called CurlyWurly: http://www.oldtimecandy.com/curly-wurly.htm

I havent ordered yet.. but I'm planning on it. :eat2:


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 8, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> I remember the Marathon bar too. Unfortunately, it really is gone for good.
> 
> However, I discovered a webside ( www.oldtimecandy.com ) and they found a copy of the Marathon. Its called CurlyWurly: http://www.oldtimecandy.com/curly-wurly.htm
> 
> I havent ordered yet.. but I'm planning on it. :eat2:




Fuzzy,

Did you read my post about the Ketchup Lays? 


~Allie


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 8, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Venus, there's an awfully fun kiddie candy store on the Lower East Side called Economy Candy (same block as Babes in Toyland and around the corner from Orchard Corset). Floor to ceiling, this place is stocked with lots of stuff I didn't know still existed. Last time we were there we brought home an embarrassingly large haul, and I'm pretty sure Pop Rocks were among our many goodies.
> 
> Next time you're in town we'll hit it. And if you need dildoes or foundation garments, I got that covered, too.




OooHoooh...

I need a tour, BB!


----------



## ParrotHead FA (Nov 8, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Three words:
> 
> Bonomo Turkish Taffy
> 
> ...


Hey wayne http://www.oldtimecandy.com/french-chew.htm


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2005)

Someone has told me about a local import store that specialized in Canadian Goods... I'm going to try there first.  Here's hoping..


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 9, 2005)

Quake cereal - which fought a battle with the still-available-but-hard-to-find Quisp for Cereal Supremacy in the 70's. . .


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi-C Ecto Cooler. That stuff tasted really good and Slimer was even on the package. I also miss Fruit Brute cereal. Oh yeah and Freakies! That always came with a toy surprise.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 11, 2005)

Rice Krinkles and now for some candies, Bonomos Turkish Taffee (put my dentists kids through college) I remember chocolate, strawberry & vanilla, all with healthy artificial flavoring. and although I recently found them on line, chocolate babies.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 13, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ....Are you going after the OA gig, Gordo? Could be cool.


 
BB,

I think that, subconsciously, Marc Smirnoff has replaced Jon Stewart as my drool fodder. Could it be?

Re: my subject line--I had to keep on topic, right?


----------



## saucywench (Nov 13, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> ....Doo Dads - Nabisco I think, used to be a Chex mix type snack, but with the good ol' seasoning, none of the melba junk, and peanuts.
> 
> It was divine.


 
I love Doo-Dads! I think they still make it, though--I can get it in my area. When I make homemade Chex mix and try to approximate Doo-Dads, I have a problem finding a box of the oblong cheese cracker bullet thingies that they put in Doo-Dads. Who the heck manufactures those?

I'm with you on the melba stuff. It's hell on the teeth, and part of the reason I don't care for that snack mix that has an Italian-sounding name--starts with a G.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 14, 2005)

Orbitz soda:
Anybody remember? It was non-carbonated clear fruit flavored soda in a clear glass bottle that was full of these little "candy" bits floating around in it. The soda and candy were formulated so that the candy just sat suspended there and never sank. Some were yellow, blue, white, and red I think. The consistency of the candy bits was like caviar. Which icked most people out to the max because they would burst in your mouth. I admit, it icked me out too to have those candy caviar thingies burst against the roof of my mouth, but it was a really cool concept. 

Pepsi Clear: 
Clear Pepsi that tasted like cola, and was sold in a clear plastic pop top can. I remember this very briefly from one of the summers of my early teenage years. Very early-mid 1980's. There was also a clear Pepsi that tasted like citrus, but this was different. 

Josta Cola:
The more accessible alternative to Jolt. Had an overly sweet tropical flavor to it. Supposedly contained caffeine like botanicals and the rumor was that it was also an aphrodisiac. All it did was make you jittery and fuzzy headed from all the sugar and stimulant. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm a Sodaholic. There are lots of soda I wish would come back:
1. Barq's Vanilla Creme ( Not as sweet as Red Creme )
2. 7up Gold (it was the cola-ish 7-up that HAD caffiene)
3. Arizona Chocolate Soda and Arizona Vanilla Rootbeer (yep, those folks who make all that ginseng tea once made some really good pop)
4. Crystal Pepsi (I have a stockpile of 2liter bottles filled with drinking water in case the city system is contaminated and undrinkable. Its happened before in my rural community. I still have some Crystal Pepsi bottles (alas, filled with water )
5. New Coke (also known as Coke II) some people thought this was a flop, but I really loved the change. I bought out the Coke II back in the 90s when it was discontinued.
6. Mr. Pibb - Before they turned it into Pibb Maxx. 
7. Vernors (yeah I know they still make this, but its getting harder and harder to find)
8. Vanilla Coke (Did you hear its been discontinued Q1 2006? They're replacing it with Black Cherry Vanilla Coke. I'm not sure if this is a good thing.)

And one more, but its not a soda. Koolaid Purplesaurus-Rex. It was a combination of lemonade and grape. I've tried to mix it myself since it was discontinued, but its just not the same.


----------



## jamie (Nov 14, 2005)

Fuzzy -
I have one soda I wish would come back as well....Cherry 7-Up.

I even remember the song ..."isn't it cool in pink, isn't it cool to drink, cherry 7-up - can't get enough, isn't it cool in piiink."



For a while I could find it in little out of the way, side of the road grocery stores but not anymore, booo.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 14, 2005)

jamie said:


> Fuzzy -
> I have one soda I wish would come back as well....Cherry 7-Up.
> 
> I even remember the song ..."isn't it cool in pink, isn't it cool to drink, cherry 7-up - can't get enough, isn't it cool in piiink."
> ...



I think 7-up replaced that line with their 7-Up Plus, but I agree. It was cool in Pink.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 15, 2005)

I wish were Dads root beer was still sold in NY. I know it's available elsewhere and they do sell it at Costco but at least at Costco it's not quite the same as I remember it. A few years ago I did find it in Ohio and theirs reminded me of what we used to get here in NY.


----------



## jamie (Nov 15, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> I think 7-up replaced that line with their 7-Up Plus, but I agree. It was cool in Pink.



I think you are right, but the 7-Up plus is grody


----------



## ruby (Nov 15, 2005)

Nabisco raisin biscuits. I'm not certain of the exact name, but these were very flat cookies (not too sweet) with raisins pressed in the middle. They tasted great with tea. Haven't seen them in years.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 15, 2005)

ruby said:


> Nabisco raisin biscuits. I'm not certain of the exact name, but these were very flat cookies (not too sweet) with raisins pressed in the middle. They tasted great with tea. Haven't seen them in years.




OMG! I remember them!! I loved them!!!!!!! Oh I haven't thought about them in years! They were deelish.:eat2:


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll have to check my local supermarket but I am sure they are still being made. I know the cookies you are talking about. Whether Nabisco still makes them I am not sure. If they've cut them out it's only a recent decision. Now I am curious. I can't even remember their name at the moment. They were good though.


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 15, 2005)

Its a burger from A&W.

I think it was the steak burger.

Oh... it was so good.... mmmmmmmmmm.... I could litterally live off of the things. :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:
The meat was so tender I could chew it with my tounge. the sause was just right to get the point of the flavor across my tounge but not too strong to overwhelm the taste of everything else....

*drools all over the place*

Okay.. I've got to stop thinking about it.


----------



## MLadyJ (Nov 16, 2005)

You can still buy Green Goddess dressing from the Vermont Country Store. They have a web site (just google the name) and they have all kinds of stuff you can't find in stores anymore. I believe they also have some of the taffy others were looking for. They also have a wonderful old favorite of mine... "Whip n' Chill" my gawd that stuff is goooodddd!! Like a chocolate moussee (sorry can't spell that word today!!) but easier to make.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 16, 2005)

I was just in Canada this weekend, they still have Mirage bars there...

But one thing that I loved when I was a kid, were the chocolate Space Food Sticks...I did a search online and found I can order them...just wish I could go to the store and get 'em...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 16, 2005)

saucywench said:


> BB,
> 
> I think that, subconsciously, Marc Smirnoff has replaced Jon Stewart as my drool fodder. Could it be?



I dunno, Saucy. I've always thought of Smirnoff as more of an Ira Glass than a Jon Stewart. I also halfway think he's gay. Like I used to think Glass was. (My gaydar's never worked right.) 

Jon Stewart? 100% breeder. And an asset to the team.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 16, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I dunno, Saucy. I've always thought of Smirnoff as more of an Ira Glass than a Jon Stewart. I also halfway think he's gay. Like I used to think Glass was. (My gaydar's never worked right.)
> 
> (Wait a minute.
> Are you saying that Ira Glass ISN'T gay? Can you quote sources?
> ...


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 16, 2005)

...i hope you don't think that a mere "member" (that would be me and i'm not sure i like the connotation) would doubt the word of a "senior member" (that would be you and i'll reserve comment)....i was just curious).


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 18, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> ...i hope you don't think that a mere "member" (that would be me and i'm not sure i like the connotation) would doubt the word of a "senior member" (that would be you and i'll reserve comment)....i was just curious).



Don't sweat it, Egbert. You'll always be _my_ senior.

(Trying to find an archive of the Ira Glass radio essay where he talks about still being physically attracted to his ex-girlfriend. You could've knocked me over with a feather.)

(No small feat.)


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Don't sweat it, Egbert. You'll always be _my_ senior.
> 
> (Trying to find an archive of the Ira Glass radio essay where he talks about still being physically attracted to his ex-girlfriend. You could've knocked me over with a feather.)
> 
> (No small feat.)



right? i always thought....but apparently, no. Maybe bi. I mean, his show has a very queer-friendly vibe to it, and in my experience, you don't get that if the head honcho is totally straight (no offense meant, my info is anecdotal)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> right? i always thought....but apparently, no. Maybe bi. I mean, his show has a very queer-friendly vibe to it, and in my experience, you don't get that if the head honcho is totally straight (no offense meant, my info is anecdotal)



Being the VERY busy Mary Richards career gal type that I am, without a moment to spend on nonsense, I just Googled to find out whether Ira Glass is gay. Found an adorably monikered gay site called AfterElton.com, which tackled this important topic just last month:

_"IRA GLASS IS NOT GAY. BUT HE DOESNT CARE IF YOU THINK HE IS
In fact, Mr. Glass, host of NPRs hugely successful This American Life, has this to say about listeners constantly assuming hes gay: It's a gay-friendly show, with a huge gay presence. Whatever. I think gay men think I'm just part of a really great club that I'm happy to be part of, but just happen not to be." In the same interview with the Philadelphia Inquirer, he also added, I seem sensitive in the exact contours with which many gay men are sensitive." Dont you love it when straight men talk that way?"_

They then go on to report something really quite mortifying. Showtime is developing _This American Life_ for television. 

I am very disappointed in humanity right now. Very.

And to keep it on-topic, uh... oh, have y'all tried crumbling up pretzels into tomato soup? If one or the other isn't too salty, it's awfully tasty. They don't get as soggy as crackers, and they maintain a surprising amount of preztellyness.

Now Googling: Is David Sedaris the father of Britney's baby?


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I am very disappointed in humanity right now. Very.
> 
> 
> WORD.
> ...



(that WORD above is my answer. To lazy to add more html)

I have free tix to a david sedaris play THING (not really a play. They've staged 2 of his stories, whatev, no biggie) in early December. Since HH and my seduction moves were oh-so-popular, I'm inviting someone to come along.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> I have free tix to a david sedaris play THING (not really a play. They've staged 2 of his stories, whatev, no biggie) in early December. Since HH and my seduction moves were oh-so-popular, I'm inviting someone to come along.



What's HH?


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> What's HH?



I am just going to cry. I'm going to put my head in my hands and cry.

Does no one know? HH is beer o'clock in this part o' town!


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> (that WORD above is my answer. To lazy to add more html)
> 
> I have free tix to a david sedaris play THING (not really a play. They've staged 2 of his stories, whatev, no biggie) in early December. Since HH and my seduction moves were oh-so-popular, I'm inviting someone to come along.




Ah-ha! I finally tracked down a solicitation! *accept*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> I am just going to cry. I'm going to put my head in my hands and cry.
> 
> Does no one know? HH is beer o'clock in this part o' town!



Uh, the Horny Hour? Hungry & Hung? Hellhounds at your Heels? Hellacious Head? Hollow Hunk? (Dated one o' them once.) Hubert Humphrey?

I give.


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Uh, the Horny Hour? Hungry & Hung? Hellhounds at your Heels? Hellacious Head? Hollow Hunk? (Dated one o' them once.) Hubert Humphrey?
> 
> I give.



Yes. Hubert Humphrey. HH is Hubert Humphrey. I invited all 1000+ of you out for Hubert Humphrey last week, on Friday, at 5pm, with beer. Yes.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> Yes. Hubert Humphrey. HH is Hubert Humphrey. I invited all 1000+ of you out for Hubert Humphrey last week, on Friday, at 5pm, with beer. Yes.



Sorry! I've been out of town and am therefore farther outta the loop than usual. Do give ol' Hugh my regards, eh? Tell him I'll always fondly recall our romantic evening in the men's room at Chi Chi's.

What that man could do with a scoop of fried ice cream....

[sigh]


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Sorry! I've been out of town and am therefore farther outta the loop than usual. Do give ol' Hugh my regards, eh? Tell him I'll always fondly recall our romantic evening in the men's room at Chi Chi's.
> 
> What that man could do with a scoop of fried ice cream....
> 
> [sigh]




has no one ever heard of happy hour before? could no one put together happy hour from HH? Even when I mentioned friday afternoon? after work? drinkin'?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> has no one ever heard of happy hour before? could no one put together happy hour from HH? Even when I mentioned friday afternoon? after work? drinkin'?



Ah, yes. Happy hour. Mine actually come every _other_ hour, and usually involve stuff what's cream filled. (Drinking throughout the day doesn't work as well as pastries do.)

By the way, Jes, have you ever actually _met_ Internet People? Like, f'reals? You know we're all butt-ugly in person, right?

Do not be mislead by our highly photoshopped images and fancy words. We smell like medicine, we're fuzzy in places we shouldn't be, and we're bad tippers.

And virgins. Every one.


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Do not be mislead by our highly photoshopped images and fancy words. We smell like medicine, we're fuzzy in places we shouldn't be, and we're bad tippers.
> 
> And virgins. Every one.



Tell me something I DON'T know! I'm an internet person, too, y'know. I haven't even seen MYSELF naked! I shower with my clothes on.


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

All I know is that kissing this balloon is getting old, fast.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> In the same interview with the Philadelphia Inquirer, he also added, I seem sensitive in the exact contours with which many gay men are sensitive." Dont you love it when straight men talk that way?"[/I]
> 
> 
> First, straight men DON'T talk that way.
> ...


----------



## DevouringAZ (Nov 21, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually...look what I bought 2 weeks ago...


:shocked: wow, I've never tasted those before in my life, but I almost know that I would be extremely addicted to them if I knew where to get them. I love anything coconut and I love everything with dark chocolate.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 23, 2005)

*bump*

Since we have new members, and all that jazz. I just like hearing about things I haven't thought of in a long time.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not a new member, but I'll answer it this time around. Those HandiSnacks cheese and crackers in pizza flavor. My brother and I used to love those, but they discontinued them pretty quickly back in the mid-eighties.


----------



## TRCuse (Dec 25, 2005)

It's not a food, but nonetheless it was my favorite snacking partner that is no longer made.

Minute Maid Orange Soda, the fruit variety Valencia Orange.

The MM Orange has ALWAYS been good, but the "fruit soda" which had 5% Valencia Orange in it was SO FREAKING GOOD, it was the best orange soda ever made. Now it is not made anymore, replaced by crappy, bland Fanta.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 25, 2005)

TRCuse said:


> It's not a food, but nonetheless it was my favorite snacking partner that is no longer made.
> 
> Minute Maid Orange Soda, the fruit variety Valencia Orange.
> 
> The MM Orange has ALWAYS been good, but the "fruit soda" which had 5% Valencia Orange in it was SO FREAKING GOOD, it was the best orange soda ever made. Now it is not made anymore, replaced by crappy, bland Fanta.




Yeah, I also find Fanta bland. Weird.


----------



## Jane (Dec 25, 2005)

I didn't go over the whole thread, but here is a site for some brands you just can't find in stores anymore.

I ordered a case of My-T-Fire Lemon Pudding for Lemon Meringue Pies, just add a little lemon juice, and almost as tart and wonderful as the original.

http://www.mybrandsinc.com/ShopOnline/Catalog.asp?t=6&s=M&ss=MAWH


----------



## Jane (Dec 25, 2005)

It may have been totally regional, but we used to get Grapette sodas (yes, I'm really OLD--over 50). They were the best, and they were, yes, grape flavored.

I've never been much of a fruit flavored soda drinker, but these were "slap yo Mama" good.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 25, 2005)

Jane said:


> I've never been much of a fruit flavored soda drinker, but these were "slap yo Mama" good.



I've never heard that expression. Those must've been REALLY good.


----------



## Teighlor (Jan 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Green Goddess Dressing (I understand someone is still making it, but I never see it.)



Seven Seas still makes Green Goddess dressing. If you can't find it in your area, go to vermontcountrystore.com . They sell it, and as a matter of fact, may bring in some of the other items you've mentioned. They are VERY receptive to customer requests, and love to bring in hard-to-find items to sell. Look at the food section at the site and you'll see what I mean.

As for me, now that I'm in California, I miss some of the regional goodies from when I lived in Philadelphia. Black cherry wishniak (an intensely flavored cherry soda). Wawa Dairies' Eggnog (none better!) and chocolate cream cordial. A genuine steak stromboli - sort of like a giant pizza pocket stuffed with steak, mushrooms, onions, peppers, cheese and sauce. Most of all, warm, buttery blocks of shortbread from a small British-style bakery in the neighborhood where I used to live. Nothing has come close to that sweet perfection! :eat1: 

**Teighlor**


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 3, 2006)

1.) The Chick'n Littles sandwiches from KFC! (Even though I've been converted to a Popeye's fan now.) The KFC Snackers they have just aren't the same.

2.) Chee-Tos Paws!

3.) Add to that something that isn't really *gone*, per se, but I've never been able to find them in the U.S.: Cherry Ripe bars. I LOVE them!! Someone I met in the old DALnet chat rooms sent me some in a fit of evil, evil teasing, 'cause now I know what I'm missing ~~~

--B.


----------



## Ray^UK (Jan 4, 2006)

Kellogs Puffa Puffa rice. I used to be able to sit with a bowl, a packet of that on one side, 2 litres of milk on the other and just go through it all.

(Nestle? Rowntree?) nutty bar. A bar/cylinder of fudge with peanuts all over it. In a translucent brown wrapper. As a kid use to be able to eat 3 or 4 of these on one go.

Probably other things I can't think of right now, but those are my most missed foods!


----------



## Jes (Jan 4, 2006)

Teighlor said:


> Seven Seas still makes Green Goddess dressing. If you can't find it in your area, go to vermontcountrystore.com . They sell it, and as a matter of fact, may bring in some of the other items you've mentioned. They are VERY receptive to customer requests, and love to bring in hard-to-find items to sell. Look at the food section at the site and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> As for me, now that I'm in California, I miss some of the regional goodies from when I lived in Philadelphia. Black cherry wishniak (an intensely flavored cherry soda). Wawa Dairies' Eggnog (none better!) and chocolate cream cordial. A genuine steak stromboli - sort of like a giant pizza pocket stuffed with steak, mushrooms, onions, peppers, cheese and sauce. Most of all, warm, buttery blocks of shortbread from a small British-style bakery in the neighborhood where I used to live. Nothing has come close to that sweet perfection! :eat1:
> 
> **Teighlor**



Teighlor, I should vow to eat/drink one of each of these in 2006, just for you (and partly for me!)


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 4, 2006)

Mr. Brian said:


> Anyone remember Jello 1-2-3? A sort of atomic dessert that separated into 3 layers by itself? The middle layer was a lot like 'Whip and Chill' which isn't around anymore either.


 I didn't remember this until you posted this, Brian, but yes! Jello 1-2-3 was one of my favorite snacks as a kid. 

One that I've always wished they would bring back is the Marathon candy bar, shown here: http://www.oldtimecandy.com/curly-wurly.htm but they apparently can't even get the UK substitute anymore. I'll just have to console myself with caramel kisses. 

(well, this is what I get for jumping ahead and not reading the entire thread, with a zillion posts about these already...always a step behind! That does mean I get to check out everyone's butts, though....)


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 4, 2006)

Jane said:


> It may have been totally regional, but we used to get Grapette sodas (yes, I'm really OLD--over 50). They were the best, and they were, yes, grape flavored.
> 
> I've never been much of a fruit flavored soda drinker, but these were "slap yo Mama" good.



I actually found bottles...glass, no less, with a *real* bottle cap!....of grapette, orangette, and Frosty Root Beer in a local convenience store. My daughter thought I had lost my marbles when I giggled as I struggled to get the bottle cap off and take that first heavenly sip of the grapette...and thought me even stranger when I bought a bottle of each to take home, to remain forever unopened. I'm a sappy sort, I admit. 

This site has these and others that might spur memories... http://store.yahoo.com/soda-pop/index.html (Including Kickapoo JOY Juice...heehee...I had a boy in school who actually called me that)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 4, 2006)

Ray^UK said:


> Kellogs Puffa Puffa rice. I used to be able to sit with a bowl, a packet of that on one side, 2 litres of milk on the other and just go through it all.
> 
> (Nestle? Rowntree?) nutty bar. A bar/cylinder of fudge with peanuts all over it. In a translucent brown wrapper. As a kid use to be able to eat 3 or 4 of these on one go.



Ray, I did some searching to see if Puffa Puffa was similar to Kellogg's Smacks (used to be Sugar Smacks, then Honey Smacks). It seems you have Smacks there so I guess I can just ask you - are they very different?

Also, that candy sounds like our "PayDay" - which I would say has a sort of vanilla fudge in it. (of course I just did a search and they call it caramel, and some people call it nougat. oh well!) Here's a pic. It does look like caramel. I guess they changed it!

View attachment payday2.jpg​


----------



## Ray^UK (Jan 5, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ray, I did some searching to see if Puffa Puffa was similar to Kellogg's Smacks (used to be Sugar Smacks, then Honey Smacks). It seems you have Smacks there so I guess I can just ask you - are they very different?



Yes, we still have those here - the supermarkets even have their own versions ('sugar coated puffed wheat' or something). I like that too, but haven't seen Puffa Puffa rice in years.



SoVerySoft said:


> Also, that candy sounds like our "PayDay" - which I would say has a sort of vanilla fudge in it. (of course I just did a search and they call it caramel, and some people call it nougat. oh well!) Here's a pic. It does look like caramel. I guess they changed it!



That look very similar, the 'Nutty' bar definitely said 'fudge' though - but the actual bar looks the same as I remember it.

Thanks for looking up these things  most of the sweets I remember from when I was a kid are still around, though some have disappeared - but none I miss /that/ much except the nutty bar.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 6, 2006)

This is my first post, although I'm a longtime lurker. This thread inspired me to register. Anyway, some of these have been listed, but:

Clear Pepsi
Cheetos Paws
Blue Pepsi
Cherry 7 Up
Tony's Pepperoni and Sausage Pizza with the old pepperoni that were like yummy little grease cups
Mallow Cups
Mayfield's Birthday Cake Ice Cream in the pint
Hardee's Chocolate and Vanilla Twist Cone


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 6, 2006)

Green Goddess salad dressing in that catalog that Vermont puts out every year around the holidays. They have it in the food section of their catalog

Here's one I miss speaking of candy, though it's a bubble gum, Bubb's Daddy bubble gum in the sour grape, sour apple & sour cherry flavors and everytime I see that Laffy Taffy in the long tube shape, I think it's the gum til I look more closely at it. 

I tried to get Sandra Pinkney from "Food Finds" to search for it and I never heard back or saw it on her show 


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## formerking (Jan 6, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> The Marathon bar was on my list too! I didn't post a list but had I, the Marathon bar would've been on the top of it




I remember those marathon candy bars from my childhood in Germany. My _incredibly fat_ German grandmother used to have a convenient in store and must have maintained connections to suppliers of delicious foreign fattening foods and sweets. Occasionally my _incredibly fat_ grandmother was generous enough to to give her otherwise chocolate-deprived grandchildren such exotic treats from America, the land of unlimited possibilities. Just another reason for the positive feelings I always had for America.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is my first post, although I'm a longtime lurker. This thread inspired me to register. Anyway, some of these have been listed, but:
> 
> Mallow Cups



Welcome TSL! Glad you've joined.

If you google Mallow Cups you'll see you can still get them!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 7, 2006)

you get me the name of that short bread concoction or a source to find the recipe and I'll make it just for you. It's the least I can do for someone I've been a huge fan of since you first appeared in Buf 86'. 

I'm serious, please let me do this, besides it does sound delicious and I don't have many British food recipes in my collection yet.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 7, 2006)

if you're tired of the balloon in your face, change the picture....I for one would like to see more of you and your face.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Jane (Jan 7, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I actually found bottles...glass, no less, with a *real* bottle cap!....of grapette, orangette, and Frosty Root Beer in a local convenience store. My daughter thought I had lost my marbles when I giggled as I struggled to get the bottle cap off and take that first heavenly sip of the grapette...and thought me even stranger when I bought a bottle of each to take home, to remain forever unopened. I'm a sappy sort, I admit.
> 
> This site has these and others that might spur memories... http://store.yahoo.com/soda-pop/index.html (Including Kickapoo JOY Juice...heehee...I had a boy in school who actually called me that)


Joy thank you. I could almost taste the grapette as you described it.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 7, 2006)

Clark Bars were my favorite candy bars growing up on Long Island in the '60s. Kinda like a peanut-buttery, better-textured version of Butterfingers (which weren't bad either but Clarks were so much better.) I haven't seen 'em in many years but I found a link where they can be ordered. Also they had another one called the Zagnut Bar which was pretty similar to the Clark on the inside but not chocolate-covered. 

View attachment clark.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

Just had a very strong flavor memory, but I can't recall the item's name. Maybe someone can help me out?

I remember a candy bar that was flat and white and somewhat taffy-like, but stiffer. Like a Bit-O-Honey. It had a very intense vanilla flavor.

Anyone?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks. I'll check out the Mallow Cups thing. I assumed they no longer existed after they were no longer in the warehouse list of the grocery store I ordered for! Awesome


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Just had a very strong flavor memory, but I can't recall the item's name. Maybe someone can help me out?
> 
> I remember a candy bar that was flat and white and somewhat taffy-like, but stiffer. Like a Bit-O-Honey. It had a very intense vanilla flavor.
> 
> Anyone?



Bonomo's Turkish Taffy?

Came in other flavors too. You were supposed to slap it against the table to break it into pieces.

Was that it?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Bonomo's Turkish Taffy?
> 
> Came in other flavors too. You were supposed to slap it against the table to break it into pieces.
> 
> Was that it?


Hmmm... neither that name nor the wrapper (thanks, Randi) are familiar. I kinda think this thing came in only one flavor, stiff and chewy, but with a marshmallowy taste. I haven't thought about it in many years, but now I can't seem to get it out of my head.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2006)

Actually, the wrapper didn't look familiar to me either, but I remember Turkish Taffy very clearly. I really liked it.

Not sure of the candy you mean, then. Sounds almost like the inside of a Charleston Chew.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, the wrapper didn't look familiar to me either, but I remember Turkish Taffy very clearly.


I've poked around a bit, and found this image:







It wasn't an "aha" moment, but it's a bit more familiar, as is the name now. Also followed some links to mensions of French Chew, apparently the same thing, which also triggers something.

Good news is, they're apparently making the Bonomo stuff again. And better news, my favorite old candy place downtown has French Chew, so I can solve this mystery. Maybe even by the end of the weekend.

As always, thanks, SVS.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I've poked around a bit, and found this image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's it! That's the packaging I remember. See? We helped each other out. Thanks to you also, BB!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 10, 2006)

:eat2: Ooh Turkish Taffee, the number one sugar product responsible for my lovely teeth and all the cavities which enriched the lives of numerous dentists. Let's see, chocolate was my fav followed closely by strawberry with vanilla bringing up the rear. I do remember seeing the ocassional bananna flavoured (artificially of course  ). Would I have the nerve to give it another try? Only during the week when the dentist was still in the office. See, what do they say about age and wisdom? Hey if you are having a candy jones, check this place out. http://www.economycandy.com/


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 11, 2006)

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/bonomo.htm A short history of Bonomo


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 11, 2006)

autopaint-1 said:


> Hey if you are having a candy jones, check this place out. http://www.economycandy.com/


Have you ever been to their store on the Lower East Side, Autopaint? It's big cheap fun, cram-packed with candy from your kiddiehood and grown-ups having fun. REAL happy vibe there. (And Halvah by the pound.)


----------



## Jes (Jan 11, 2006)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> if you're tired of the balloon in your face, change the picture....I for one would like to see more of you and your face.
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Sadly, I lost the left half of my face in a tragic accident.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Have you ever been to their store on the Lower East Side, Autopaint? It's big cheap fun, cram-packed with candy from your kiddiehood and grown-ups having fun. REAL happy vibe there. (And Halvah by the pound.)


Yes many years ago, on a day when we also visited Gus's pickles, when they had wood barrels (now they have plastic ones) but recently I bought a few pounds of chocolate babbies from them. It was cheaper to have them shipped to me in the suburbs than to go drive there and try to park and I wasn't in a subway mood. Speaking of halavah by the pound, Zabars. Now my latest fav is fairway in harlem. It's food heaven. :eat1: Oh and David Glass cakes http://www.advantagefundraisingconsultants.com/cakes.htm I'd better stop. I'm getting light headed.


----------



## Erk (Jan 28, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I miss the Marathon bar. It was a long pretzel like braided candybar made out of caramel covered chocolate. As kids we would store them in the freezer and then take 'em out and smack 'em against the counter before we'd practically break our own teeth trying to eat them.
> 
> Then there were these things that my mother used to buy for my lunchbox. It was kinda like a twinkie but it was just a round dollop of twinkie like cake and inside was a lemon or blueberry filling. I believe it was covered in powdered sugar as well. :eat2: Those were also stored in the freezer and were quite good. I've never been able to find them.
> 
> Lastly, there used to be this restaurant called 'Lums' on rt. 1 in Dedham, MA. My parents would take us there once a week on average and they used to serve fried mushrooms that I have never been able to find anything like them anywhere. Deep fried in breadcrumbs and they would melt in your mouth. Also they are single handedly responsible for the bacon burger fetish that I have nourished to this very day. I haven't been the same since. They even had a secret ingredient sauce on their burgers that I fear the owner of that restaurant has taken with him to his grave. :wubu: I miss that restaurant.




Hi there. I live in the UK and I know curly wurlys lol! I have to warn you that several years they changed the consistency of the caramel from really chewy that yes! you could freeze then bang it to shatter it into tasty shards, into a most horrible non-sticky type of consistency which is nothing like it used to be. It disappears almost immediately in your mouth now, and doesn't bear any resemblance to the old bar!


----------



## Erk (Jan 28, 2006)

ruby said:


> Nabisco raisin biscuits. I'm not certain of the exact name, but these were very flat cookies (not too sweet) with raisins pressed in the middle. They tasted great with tea. Haven't seen them in years.




I am in the UK. I wonder if you are referring to Garibaldi Biscuits, also affectionately known here as flies' graveyards!


----------



## Erk (Jan 28, 2006)

Ray^UK said:


> Kellogs Puffa Puffa rice. I used to be able to sit with a bowl, a packet of that on one side, 2 litres of milk on the other and just go through it all.
> 
> (Nestle? Rowntree?) nutty bar. A bar/cylinder of fudge with peanuts all over it. In a translucent brown wrapper. As a kid use to be able to eat 3 or 4 of these on one go.
> 
> Probably other things I can't think of right now, but those are my most missed foods!




LOL Ray, I lament to anyone who will listen, about the Nutty's disappearance. That was GOOD, that bar! fudge and peanuts, mmmmm sweet and savoury in one delish snack!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

So, something I didn't list before because technically I know they're still made, but very hard for me to find. 

Howard Johnson's Chicken Croquettes

These are one of the hardest items to find, let me tell you. They're only sold in certain areas of the country, and only certain supermarkets actually carry ANY HoJos stuff. If you're having a good day, you can find the mac and cheese, you will sometimes find the clam strips (clams aren't my thing, but some swear by these), and then there are chicken croquettes.... they are fan-friggen-tastic. Oh and don't forget the corn toastees... oh my GOD those are shiny toasted corn cake heaven.

I've had the Weaver variety in substitution a couple of times, but they are terrible when compared. Too salty, too much filler. 

I used to really like their mac and cheese, but they started putting it in a microwaveable container, and it's just not the same as when it was in the foil tv dinner tray like it used to be. 

Anyway, when shopping last night at DeMoulas Market Basket (small chain here that has insanely low prices so I hit there about every 6 weeks to stock up on staples) I found my croquettes!!! 

I was so happy in the frozen food aisle people were looking at me funny. So I stuck my fat little hands in there and took out 6 boxes and plunked them in the cart. My mother gave me a very odd look (we were shopping together, I wasn't channeling or anything) and I quickly realized I couldn't fit all of those in my house, so I only came home with 2 boxes (a meal each). 

If you have a chance to find these, try them! Yumma.

Here's a little article on HoJo's brick-and-mortar locations, as they slip into history: http://ledger.southofboston.com/articles/2005/04/23/news/news09.txt


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 29, 2006)

Bless that restaurant owner then for starting you early on with a love of bacon cheeseburgers...I nominate him for Sainthood.

But could you give me a more exact description of the twinkie thingie with the lemon or blueberry filling, and I'll experiment to see what I can come up with...I've got some sponge cake/pound cake type recipes I haven't tried yet.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> Sadly, I lost the left half of my face in a tragic accident.




Although I didn't see the whole left side of your face, I could tell even with the balloon blocking that you were beautiful....but who the fake Arnold standing next to you.

Thanks for letting us/me see more of you, you should do it more often 

Sorry about answering so late too, I didn't think I was gonna get a response, but I'm gald I did 

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, I did send you a Cherry Ripe, didn't I? 

I didn't know you liked it so much. 

You can get them here: http://tinyurl.com/77lyn

Evil returns


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jan 31, 2006)

Abba Zabba?


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the walk down memory lane AM. When I was a kid on Long Island my brother and I were into tropical fish. The perfect Sunday outing was a trip to Ed's Tropical Aquarium on Sunrise Blvd. in Valley Stream. After we finished looking at the what seemed like 1000's of fish tanks, the 'rents would take my brother and I next door to HoJo's for an ice cream....mint chip in that signature *pointy* scoop shape....it's sad that they are pretty much gone now


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 31, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Thanks for the walk down memory lane AM. When I was a kid on Long Island my brother and I were into tropical fish. The perfect Sunday outing was a trip to Ed's Tropical Aquarium on Sunrise Blvd. in Valley Stream. After we finished looking at the what seemed like 1000's of fish tanks, the 'rents would take my brother and I next door to HoJo's for an ice cream....mint chip in that signature *pointy* scoop shape....it's sad that they are pretty much gone now




Oh man, I LOVE those pointy scoops!!!!! *sigh* Agreed, so sad.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Thanks for the walk down memory lane AM. When I was a kid on Long Island my brother and I were into tropical fish. The perfect Sunday outing was a trip to Ed's Tropical Aquarium on Sunrise Blvd. in Valley Stream. After we finished looking at the what seemed like 1000's of fish tanks, the 'rents would take my brother and I next door to HoJo's for an ice cream....mint chip in that signature *pointy* scoop shape....it's sad that they are pretty much gone now


And let's not forget that other HoJo staple - Fried Clam Strips.

:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2006)

this is a fun thread!

I miss Zots (dont know if they're still around but they were one of my favorite candies as a kid)
I also miss jello pudding pops.. i loved that thin layer of ice on the outside that you could lick pices off and chew.. 

Hubby misses: Food sticks or space sticks from his childhood


----------



## FAinPA (Feb 2, 2006)

My three lost favorites:

O'Grady's Au Gratin Potato Chips (thick cut with tons of cheesy goodness)

Team Flakes Cereal (not sugary, but so good, I think Nabisco made them)

Roller Coasters (cans of pasta & sauce & little meatballs by either Chef Boyardee or FrancoAmerican, loved that as a kid, especially on cold winter days)

And beverages I miss are Snapple's Sodas, especially Cherry-Lime Rickey.

Lastly, Howard Johnson fans should check the link below, they only have 5 restaurants still operating, but the dedicated person who runs this sight seems to indicate that better times may be ahead for HoJo's. I miss them, too.

http://hojoland.homestead.com/


----------



## Red (Feb 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> Sadly, I lost the left half of my face in a tragic accident.




I always thought it was a bowling ball , that you were kissing, just before you were about to throw, it.....not a balloon!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 2, 2006)

For the Turkish Taffy hankerers: Just got this e-mail from the old manufacturer.

_Dear Old & new fans of Bonomo.

We are committed to produce exactly as it was in vanilla, chocolate, strawberry and 
banana. The realities of production on a large scale has put us back in our time-line. Please be patient with us and we will have the product to market.

Thanks
Ken Wiesen
CO-CEO Bonomo Turkish Taffy_


----------



## Red (Feb 2, 2006)

All you Americans out there just dont realise how lucky you are for choice. Reading over all your descriptions makes me wonder what we are all missing here in the UK. You lot have so many shops, take outs, sweeties, to choose from! 

Oh well, at least I have easy access to proper Cadburys Chocolate mmmmmm! When ever my *fat* heart desires......oooh yes, dairy milk yum!


And Marmite, do you guys get Marmite? 

Marmite rocks!
:eat2:


----------



## Ash (Feb 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> And I remember Buddy Burgers, too. One I really miss is something McDonald's marketed as the burger made for adults. It had a creamy dijon mustard, and a tomato slice of much higher quality than is normally found in fast food chains. Things were so tasty.



The Arch Deluxe? If so, you've forgotten the most important part: peppered bacon. Now that was a tasty burger....


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2006)

Ashley said:


> The Arch Deluxe? If so, you've forgotten the most important part: peppered bacon. Now that was a tasty burger....



Oh... if only they brought that back... I need an Arch Deluxe...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 3, 2006)

Something I LOVED as a kid were these microwavable milkshake things, and I adored the chocolate chip one. Yum.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 3, 2006)

Ashley said:


> The Arch Deluxe? If so, you've forgotten the most important part: peppered bacon. Now that was a tasty burger....


How could I have forgotten? The thick-cut peppered bacon. Yes. Perfect smoky compliment to the sweet and sharp. 

*crave-y groan*

(Lovely new avatar, by the way, Ashley.)


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Mar 19, 2006)

Venus de Mpls said:


> Damnation I luv me some Pop Rocks! Sputter, hiss and giggle!
> 
> Clove Lifesavers. These I truly miss.



Pop Rocks are still around. I see them all the time at our local "Save-A-Lot" store.

You can go to http://www.save-a-lot.com to see if there is a Save-A-Lot store in your area, and then from there you can find out if yours has Pop Rocks! 

Hope I helped.

Luv,
PMK


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Tastykake Coconut Kandy Kakes



Ever since I saw "Dead Ringers" I never wanted to have a Coconut Kake again. This was when they were junkies and washing down the cake with orange soda. Still one of the creepiest damn movies I ever saw.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Ever since I saw "Dead Ringers" I never wanted to have a Coconut Kake again. This was when they were junkies and washing down the cake with orange soda. Still one of the creepiest damn movies I ever saw.


Word. I haven't eaten brains ONCE since I saw those zombie flicks!

Speaking of zombies, where's my jackie jack skell gone to?


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 21, 2006)

Chocolate milk made from whole milk, preferably in a glass bottle with the cardboard stopper,left in the little ice chest at the front door by the Milk Man.

Come to think of it, the bread, cakes and pies left by the Bread Man were always a little better than you could get in the store, too.

(i should cc this to the thread asking if there are any old guys around here)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Chocolate milk made from whole milk, preferably in a glass bottle with the cardboard stopper,left in the little ice chest at the front door by the Milk Man.



Damn damn damn! Now I *MUST HAVE* that chocolate milk.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 21, 2006)

Ooh! I like this thread.

The bread they used to give out with salads at _Wendy's_. They were the garlic-type bread. Man, they were delicious. :eat2: I wasn't a fan of salads, but I got one, paid a few dollars, just for the bread. And always asked for extra bread.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 21, 2006)

We have chocolate whole milk here, but in little plastic bottles.


----------



## Janet (Mar 21, 2006)

I also loved Jello 1-2-3 as a kid.

We moved alot, but around 1975 in New Jersey I remember peanut butter called Google.

It was like Bama Swirl (with jam and peanut butter swirled together), but it came in Banana/Peanut Butter and Marshmallow/Peanut Butter as well as Grape and Strawberry.

Does anyone remember that?

Yum!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2006)

Janet said:


> I also loved Jello 1-2-3 as a kid.
> 
> We moved alot, but around 1975 in New Jersey I remember peanut butter called Google.
> 
> ...



View attachment goober.jpg


Now there is Goober (by Smuckers) - PB & J in one jar.​


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 21, 2006)

I think that peanut butter stuff was called "Koogle". It had flavors like banana. I was in Jr. High when that stuff was on the shelves before it went the way of Quisp and Quake.

I wish they'd bring back wax lips.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 23, 2006)

M&M Royals.. they were with a tinge of mint. I miss those from my childhood.
Sour cream flavored Doritos.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 23, 2006)

Clear Coke... pointless... but diffrent


----------



## Morganne (Mar 23, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Clear Coke... pointless... but diffrent



Was that like Crystal Pepsi? It tasted kinda spicy to me.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 23, 2006)

Clear Coke, and Crystal pepsi... I only drink coke products... and dr.pepper... but the clear coke tasted like coke to me


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't remember the Clear Coke.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 23, 2006)

You know, I just saw a pic of a bottle of it online about a week ago... I'll try to find it again...


----------



## Morganne (Mar 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I don't remember the Clear Coke.


Possibly it was sold in only certain sales markets because I don't recall it either. Do they still sell Vanilla Coke? I haven't seen that lately.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 23, 2006)

I know they sell Diet Cherry Vinella Dr.pepper


----------



## Anguisette (Mar 23, 2006)

Chocodiles

Chocolite Candy Bars

The ORIGINAL Suzy-Q (not that freaking sponge with white wax)

Peppridge Farm Cheese Toaster Poppins


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2006)

The pizza I bought yesterday.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

Morganne said:


> Possibly it was sold in only certain sales markets because I don't recall it either. Do they still sell Vanilla Coke? I haven't seen that lately.



Starting in Jan 2006, Vanilla, Diet Vanilla, and Diet Coke with _Lemon Pledge_ were discontinued. Coke soon replaced the shelf space with Black Cherry Vanilla, Diet Black Cherry Vanilla, and Vault (another rip off in the tradition of Surge and Mello Yello)

I still have a 2-liter bottle of Crystal Pepsi (no soda sorry, it's filled with water)

Update: Coca-Cola flirted in the 90s with Tab Clear, but the product was pulled within a year.


----------



## Janet (Mar 25, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> I think that peanut butter stuff was called "Koogle". It had flavors like banana. I was in Jr. High when that stuff was on the shelves before it went the way of Quisp and Quake.
> 
> I wish they'd bring back wax lips.



Yes! Yes! It was Koogle...not Google (the internet influence!)

Banana and marshmallow are the two I remember.

Oh, and sometimes I see wax lips around. There're still out there.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Starting in Jan 2006, Vanilla, Diet Vanilla, and Diet Coke with _Lemon Pledge_ were discontinued. Coke soon replaced the shelf space with Black Cherry Vanilla, Diet Black Cherry Vanilla, and Vault (another rip off in the tradition of Surge and Mello Yello)
> 
> I still have a 2-liter bottle of Crystal Pepsi (no soda sorry, it's filled with water)
> 
> Update: Coca-Cola flirted in the 90s with Tab Clear, but the product was pulled within a year.


 
two thumbs down to the black cherry vanilla 

the VAULT I have found to be oddly addicting..........must be the faint taste of Flintstones chew-able vitamins that you get as it warms


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 25, 2006)

I LOVE Black Cherry Vanilla Coke. Sorry. 

Vault, however, tastes like crap. I just found at work that we're pulling the Hershey's Cookies 'n Cream Cookies. They had a cruchy chocolate cookie topped with Oreo-like frosting with cookie bits in it and dipped in white chocolate. I'm sad they're going.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> The pizza I bought yesterday.



ROTFL !!!


----------



## Ginger (Apr 1, 2006)

Okay, I wish Taco Bell still served breakfast. 

It was the early 90's and I was obsessed with their Country Burrito, it had sausage, gravy, & tater tots. This was at the same time they had that incredible steak burrito that had tater tots in it. Anyone remember that? I think MC Hammer was in the commercial, floating from the sky, using his "Hammer Pants" as a parachute  

I can say I'm thrilled that they finally brought back the Chicken Ceasar Wrap, I waited two years for another one of those! WOOHOO!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 2, 2006)

My friend, Rajiv, has a bottle of Crystal Pepsi, never opened. 

I wish that I could find Clearly Canadian sparkling water in these parts. :[


----------



## FitChick (Apr 3, 2006)

STARBAR candy bar. I LOVED these as a kid, can't find them anymore. I think they were made by Mars.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

FitChick said:


> STARBAR candy bar. I LOVED these as a kid, can't find them anymore. I think they were made by Mars.



Do you mean this: http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=2495

It was made by Cadbury


----------



## FitChick (Apr 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Do you mean this: http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=2495
> 
> It was made by Cadbury



That's not the label I remember, but they may have re-done it. I don't know why I recall it as being made by Mars!


----------



## Morganne (Apr 5, 2006)

Reese's Crunchy...it was the peanut butter cups with crushed peanuts on top under the chocolate.


----------



## FitChick (Apr 5, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Some favorites that are no more:
> 
> Arthur Treacher's Fish & Chips
> 
> ...



Wayne you're making me cry! I DO remember Arthur Treacher's Chicken Delight and Gino's!!!!


----------



## OriginalCyn (Apr 10, 2006)

...Whip 'n' Chill. I'm sure that it was 100% noxious artificial chemical ingredients...but it was easy to make, and it tasted pretty good (to my child-aged palate).


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Well..*** (that's your wish being granted) Whip n'Chill is still available (at the Vermont Country Store) it's a little pricey but it still makes mounds of chocolaty goodness.......I had some last weekend....:wubu:


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 10, 2006)

Waah, I miss Po Folks' resturant's mississipi mud fudge (a hot gooey brownie), Pizza Hut's steak pizza made with A1 sauce, Chi Chi's seafood enchiladas with sherry cream sauce... :eat2: And I really wish there was a Chipotle in Pittsburgh!  We have a serious lack of good mexican food here.


----------



## Janet (Apr 10, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> Well..*** (that's your wish being granted) Whip n'Chill is still available (at the Vermont Country Store) it's a little pricey but it still makes mounds of chocolaty goodness.......I had some last weekend....:wubu:



What is Whip n'Chill? Sounds good, but I've never heard of it.

Thanks.


----------



## Janet (Apr 10, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Waah, I miss Po Folks' resturant's mississipi mud fudge (a hot gooey brownie)



Shucks, I miss Po Folks' restaurant! (Are they still around?)

Also, back in the 80's (in Louisiana) there used to be a chain of restaurants that served baked potatoes dressed in all varieties. I don't remember the name, but it was good eatin'.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 10, 2006)

Janet said:


> What is Whip n'Chill? Sounds good, but I've never heard of it.
> 
> Thanks.



It's kinda like a light fluffy mousse.

From the Vermont Country Store: 

*Whip 'n Chill Dessert Mix, a Quick and Fluffy No-Bake Dessert*

For a quick and easy dessert, Whip 'n Chill Dessert Mix comes to the rescue. Popular in the 1960s, this cool and refreshing treat from Jell-O® only takes minutes to prepare. The best part is you don't have to turn on the oven to make it. Just mix with ice water, whip until fluffy, and refrigerate. For fancier creations layer into parfait glasses with fruit, nuts, or whipped cream, or freeze into fancy shapes. Comes in 15 oz. pouches. Chocolate makes up to 28 servings; Strawberry and Vanilla make up to 32 servings.

View attachment f07524_dt.jpg​


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 11, 2006)

Janet said:


> Shucks, I miss Po Folks' restaurant! (Are they still around?)



Nope, the chain went out of business, and even the individual locations which were doing well, like the one I ate at in Erie PA, just vanished.


----------



## FitChick (Apr 11, 2006)

Rock candy on a string, for putting in tea.

Many of you might not have seen this, unless you grew up in a Russian Jewish immigrant neighborhood.

But when I was a kid, the delis in my neighborhood all sold it, in a red/blue box. It was clear rock candy on a string, in boxes, for the old Russian-Jewish men to put into their glasses of tea.

My mother (diet obsessed) refused to allow sugar into the house except a little around holidays, so I would buy the rock candy and eat it in the alleyway behind our house (like a drug addict! lol)

Does anyone know where to buy this? I want some for sentimental reasons!


----------



## FitChick (Apr 11, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!! I decided to Google it and I FOUND IT!!! Same box!!!

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/rock-candy.htm


----------



## OriginalCyn (Apr 11, 2006)

...was that you'd get out the electric mixer, whip it at high speed for a while, and then, as it cooled, it would automatically separate out into three separate parfait layers (one of which was like Jello and one of which was a mousse--was the 3rd like a pudding?--I can't remember). The stuff that's being shown in the Vermont Country Store ads looks as if it's just mousse. So maybe my childhood memories aren't accurate.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 11, 2006)

Janet said:


> Shucks, I miss Po Folks' restaurant!


Fried chicken livers are too infrequently found on restaurant menus. I loved Po Folks for having the balls to serve livers.

(Okay, it's not ALL that uncommon. I just wanted to use the words 'balls' and 'livers' in the same sentence. Been wanting to do that for a long time. Obsessively, even.)

(But it's a preference, not a fetish.)


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 11, 2006)

OriginalCyn said:


> ...was that you'd get out the electric mixer, whip it at high speed for a while, and then, as it cooled, it would automatically separate out into three separate parfait layers (one of which was like Jello and one of which was a mousse--was the 3rd like a pudding?--I can't remember). The stuff that's being shown in the Vermont Country Store ads looks as if it's just mousse. So maybe my childhood memories aren't accurate.




I think the stuff you're talking about was a product called Jello 1-2-3 it did that layer thing. Whip n' Chill is like a whipped choclate mousse.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Fried chicken livers are too infrequently found on restaurant menus. I loved Po Folks for having the balls to serve livers.
> 
> (Okay, it's not ALL that uncommon. I just wanted to use the words 'balls' and 'livers' in the same sentence. Been wanting to do that for a long time. Obsessively, even.)
> 
> (But it's a preference, not a fetish.)


down here (south louisiana) just about every gas station that cooks food serves fried livers and fried gizzards.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm a Sodaholic. There are lots of soda I wish would come back:
> 1. Barq's Vanilla Creme ( Not as sweet as Red Creme )
> 
> 8. Vanilla Coke (Did you hear its been discontinued Q1 2006? They're replacing it with Black Cherry Vanilla Coke. I'm not sure if this is a good thing.)


Barq's vanilla creme isnt dc'd, its still around. i see it in just about all of our stores (i work for coke)

vanilla coke is gone for good though. the black cherry vanilla isnt much different. 

this may have already been answered though, i just noticed the date.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> Barq's vanilla creme isnt dc'd, its still around. i see it in just about all of our stores (i work for coke)
> 
> vanilla coke is gone for good though. the black cherry vanilla isnt much different.
> 
> this may have already been answered though, i just noticed the date.



LOL  You Work for Coke!?!?!?!  

Is this elusive Barq's Vanilla Creme (NOT THE RED CREME) shipable to Utah, or do I have to drive South?


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> LOL  You Work for Coke!?!?!?!
> 
> Is this elusive Barq's Vanilla Creme (NOT THE RED CREME) shipable to Utah, or do I have to drive South?


i have no idea. every area has a different product set, so some places have it, others dont. you're best bet would be to call the closest bottling/distribution plant and ask them.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Kraft Bacon Tomato Salad Dressing
> 
> Green Goddess Dressing (I understand someone is still making it, but I never see it.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> Boteroesque Babe said:
> 
> 
> > Kraft Bacon Tomato Salad Dressing
> ...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 14, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> down here (south louisiana) just about every gas station that cooks food serves fried livers and fried gizzards.


Mmmm.... gas station gizzards....

I adore livers, but for some reason I've never had a gizzard. Not entirely sure what a gizzard is. I think maybe I encountered them as a kid, when I used to tie chicken necks to crab pots, or kick it REALLY old school and just tie one to the end of a string, drop it into the water, then slowly pull it up, with a net at the ready.

I miss crabbing. Wonder if we've got crabs in the East River.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

The gizzard is a very muscular stomach that is found in birds, earthworms, and other animals.

Often, animals that lack teeth will swallow stones to aid in digestion. "A bird swallows small bits of gravel that act as 'teeth' in the gizzard, digestively breaking down hard food such as seeds and thus helping digestion." (Solomon et. al, 2002) These stones are called gizzard stones and are usually smooth and round from the polishing action in the animal's stomach.

Dinosaurs are also known to have used gizzard stones. When found in association with fossils, they are called gastroliths.

The gizzards of poultry are a popular food in some places. Grilled chicken gizzards are sold as street food in China, stewed gizzards are eated as a snack in Portugal, while pickled turkey gizzards are a traditional food in some parts of the Midwestern United States. In the Southern United States, the gizzard is typically served fried, sometimes eaten with hot or honey mustard sauce

Gizzard entry at Wikipedia


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 15, 2006)

Dang..I used to LOVE fried chicken gizzards but for some reason (even though I do like calves liver) I could never stand chicken livers..go figure..oh and Fuzzy..that was really more information than I needed on gizzards..LOL..sometimes it's better NOT to know...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> Dang..I used to LOVE fried chicken gizzards but for some reason (even though I do like calves liver) I could never stand chicken livers..go figure..oh and Fuzzy..that was really more information than I needed on gizzards..LOL..sometimes it's better NOT to know...



Remind me not to post about Lutefisk.


----------



## Janet (Apr 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> kick it REALLY old school and just tie one to the end of a string, drop it into the water, then slowly pull it up, with a net at the ready.



The last time I did this was 30 years ago with my cousin. If you pulled it slow enough, you might get 2 or 3 crabs. 

Nice memories...thanks.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Fried chicken livers are too infrequently found on restaurant menus. I loved Po Folks for having the balls to serve livers.
> 
> (Okay, it's not ALL that uncommon. I just wanted to use the words 'balls' and 'livers' in the same sentence. Been wanting to do that for a long time. Obsessively, even.)
> 
> (But it's a preference, not a fetish.)


Fried Chicken livers coated in buffalo wing sauce. AWESOME!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 20, 2006)

Janet said:


> The last time I did this was 30 years ago with my cousin. If you pulled it slow enough, you might get 2 or 3 crabs.
> 
> Nice memories...thanks.


I remember the thrill of the occasional double, but my young heart would likely have burst with bliss at the sight of 3 crabs on my string. Never since have I been able to harness the visual intensity of the way I'd focus on a spot about a foot beneath the surface of the river, where the crab would first become visible. Me and my dog. Sittin' on the pier. Wondering if Mom's got the water boiling yet.

We've got an active and quirky fishing scene here in NYC, believe it or not. I live on the East River, and most days when it's warm I'll see a half dozen fishermen casting from the esplanade. Saw a guy carrying home a big blue one day. (I think he said it was a blue.) Had been feeding his family on East River fish for years.

Nothing like a quiet pier, though. And a patient dog. And water boiling at home.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 20, 2006)

jamie said:


> These little peppermint air candy things. I don't know what the name was, but I remember when we went to town, we would bring some back for granny. They were about the diameter of a quarter I guess. Red and white striped and when you put them in your mouth they just melted and became these little pepperminty bits of goodness in your mouth. I can't find these anywhere, even on the internet. It was like they were filled with air.



I know exactly what you mean - I call them Puffy Mints (though technically they're referred to as Bob's Sweet Stripes), and we have 'em all the time. We buy them at Sam's Club... a huge tub of 290! They're theoretically available near you. 

Enjoy!


----------



## jamie (Apr 20, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I know exactly what you mean - I call them Puffy Mints (though technically they're referred to as Bob's Sweet Stripes), and we have 'em all the time. We buy them at Sam's Club... a huge tub of 290! They're theoretically available near you.
> 
> Enjoy!



Hiyas Ms. Sammy... while I adore these mints and got a very lovely gift of them from a very lovely giver, these are not quite the same thing I am thinking of. The out side of the ones I mean are almost crisp...and full of air in the middle. I dunno, I may have a case of granny's forgetfulness and made them up in my head. Thanks for the link though, that is a good deal!! :eat2:


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi C Slimer punch.

came out in the mid 80's with ghost busters but I loved that lime/tangerine flavor..


I missed it for years but then recently I tryed Vault







and OMG it tastes just like it but carbonated..

:smitten: :smitten:


----------



## billyv63 (May 14, 2006)

Hi group ...stumbled on this website trying to find out if mcrib is really diecontinued..;-(...anyways had so much fun reading posts decided to join,....brought back a lot of memories...so here goes some of my contributions ...anyone remember?......charleston chew(really loooong candy bar chocalte covered taffy)...rocky road cereal(really miss that one)..reggie candy bar (after reggie jackson baseball hall of famer)....to name a few....


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2006)

billyv63 said:


> Hi group ...stumbled on this website trying to find out if mcrib is really diecontinued..;-(...anyways had so much fun reading posts decided to join,....brought back a lot of memories...so here goes some of my contributions ...anyone remember?......charleston chew(really loooong candy bar chocalte covered taffy)...rocky road cereal(really miss that one)..reggie candy bar (after reggie jackson baseball hall of famer)....to name a few....



Welcome, Billy!

I have good news for you - Charleston Chew is still available. Click here for one of many places you can find it.


----------



## billyv63 (May 14, 2006)

thanxs for the link soverysoft ...(charleston chew) ..however i wonder if u or anyone else has heard the fate of the mcrib... i dread to think it is gone forever....... ....i think mcdonalds is toying with us check out this link.......http://www.mcrib.com/


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2006)

billyv63 said:


> thanxs for the link soverysoft ...(charleston chew) ..however i wonder if u or anyone else has heard the fate of the mcrib... i dread to think it is gone forever....... ....i think mcdonalds is toying with us check out this link.......http://www.mcrib.com/



Billy, I think McD's brings the McRib back now and then for limited runs in certain regions.

Ah, I checked out that link - a farewell tour, eh? Did you sign the petition?

Cool site


----------



## billyv63 (May 14, 2006)

as a matter of fact soft... I DID!...LOL...hey check out the boneless pig link too funny.....watch the video if ur bored...haha......http://www.bonelesspigs.org off mc rib site...:D


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 16, 2006)

Dark Chicken McNuggets, dipped in that great sweet and sour sauce. I'm craving them hardcore now.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 16, 2006)

jamie said:


> These little peppermint air candy things. I don't know what the name was, but I remember when we went to town, we would bring some back for granny. They were about the diameter of a quarter I guess. Red and white striped and when you put them in your mouth they just melted and became these little pepperminty bits of goodness in your mouth. I can't find these anywhere, even on the internet. It was like they were filled with air.
> 
> I haven't thought about Doodads in year. They used to be my favorite.
> 
> I have quite a few ice cream casualties I mourn, since that is my one and true love. Ben and Jerry's Kaberry Kaboom (who doesn't love ice cream with pop rocks in it) and Cool Britannia. I think they still make it, but I can't find Primary Berry Graham. And everytime the baseball season ends, I have a moment of silence for the retirement of Baseball Nut at Baskin Robbins until next summer.


Primary Berry Graham is just Strawberry Cheesecake now, if that helps


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 16, 2006)

The wraps that Long John Silver's had a few years back; shrimp, fish, or chicken with seasoned rice, shredded lettuce and a choice of ranch, ceasar or salsa.


----------



## Risible (Nov 16, 2006)

I sometimes wonder if these are still available, or if they been outlawed: candy cigarettes. After you'd unwrap them, they have this powder clinging to them that you'd blow off and it would look like smoke. They were the exact dimensions of cigarettes with a red-colored tip. Not that they were tasty or anything, but, when I was kid, it was actually cool to pretend. You were like 7, 8 years old, and "smoking" this candy cigarette.

My husband, born and raised in Tennessee, misses Moonpies, so recently I happened onto them online and ordered a big boxful, chocolate, vanilla, banana, and new flavors lemon, orange and strawberry. He went through two enormous cartons in, like, a week. It was something like $50-60 bucks for that little trip down memory lane. 

View attachment moonpie.gif


----------



## Indy (Nov 16, 2006)

Mickey D's has been advertising a McRib meal in the Indianapolis area featuring a Colts cup (GO COLTS!) for 3.99 the past week, mayby they'll do the same with other teams...I miss their adult fish sandwich they had out a few years ago and frozen lemonade...


----------



## bigbob10000 (Nov 16, 2006)

Fried the original way. Man they were the best!
We used to go there just for the fries and a shake when I was young.
Every time the change the way they fry them they get worse and worse tasting, maybe that is what the food police want. I have not had a McDonald's fry for probably 5 years now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> The wraps that Long John Silver's had a few years back; shrimp, fish, or chicken with seasoned rice, shredded lettuce and a choice of ranch, ceasar or salsa.


You forgot Cajun too...I was working at the ole LJS when these came out..after they were discontinued..we would mix the cajun and the white sauce that went on every wrap and dunk the chicken in it..

O.M.G so good..and I crave that taste every now and then..I worked at LJS for four years and I eat there maybe once or twice a year now..lol..I don't miss it


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2006)

Risible said:


> I sometimes wonder if these are still available, or if they been outlawed: candy cigarettes. After you'd unwrap them, they have this powder clinging to them that you'd blow off and it would look like smoke. They were the exact dimensions of cigarettes with a red-colored tip. Not that they were tasty or anything, but, when I was kid, it was actually cool to pretend. You were like 7, 8 years old, and "smoking" this candy cigarette.
> 
> My husband, born and raised in Tennessee, misses Moonpies, so recently I happened onto them online and ordered a big boxful, chocolate, vanilla, banana, and new flavors lemon, orange and strawberry. He went through two enormous cartons in, like, a week. It was something like $50-60 bucks for that little trip down memory lane.


Umm..moonpies are all over the place in Oklahoma..next time he gets a craving..let me know and I'll send you some!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 16, 2006)

Risible said:


> I sometimes wonder if these are still available, or if they been outlawed: candy cigarettes. After you'd unwrap them, they have this powder clinging to them that you'd blow off and it would look like smoke. They were the exact dimensions of cigarettes with a red-colored tip. Not that they were tasty or anything, but, when I was kid, it was actually cool to pretend. You were like 7, 8 years old, and "smoking" this candy cigarette.
> 
> My husband, born and raised in Tennessee, misses Moonpies, so recently I happened onto them online and ordered a big boxful, chocolate, vanilla, banana, and new flavors lemon, orange and strawberry. He went through two enormous cartons in, like, a week. It was something like $50-60 bucks for that little trip down memory lane.


ohhh do i ever know about the moonpies. i was born and raised in nashville, so we definitely missed them when we moved here, but our dollar store sells them now!!! the original ones!! so like misty said...if you want some, let one of us know, they're all over!


----------



## biodieselman (Nov 16, 2006)

Misty and Soup:

Thanks for the offer! Moonpies at the Dollar store???? I wish:eat2: ! 'Cause I found myself dippin' into that big ole box of Moonpies more than a couple of times:eat1: . Breakfast, lunch, dinner, after dinner... Good for anytime!

P.S. Ooops! I posted under my husband's user name. So, pretend the user is Risible, okay?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

We didn't have Moonpies on Long Island when I was growing up, but we had something very similar, same idea but I think only in one flavor, which I liked better than Moonpies anyway once I got the chance to compare years later. 

Anyone around the NY area know/remember what these were called? They're probably still around.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> We didn't have Moonpies on Long Island when I was growing up, but we had something very similar, same idea but I think only in one flavor, which I liked better than Moonpies anyway once I got the chance to compare years later.
> 
> Anyone around the NY area know/remember what these were called? They're probably still around.




Scooter pies, I think!

eta: I found this pic:

View attachment scooter_pie.gif​


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Scooter pies, I think!



Yep, I knew you'd know it! Are they still around? (Was it Burry's who made those?)

edit: OK, I saw the pic. Wasn't Salerno, back then, anyway (I never saw Salerno's anything before I moved to Buffalo in the early '70s.) That's the name tho. Thanks, SVS!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Yep, I knew you'd know it! Are they still around? (was it Burry's who made those?)




It might have been in the past - but now it's Salerno's? HometownTreats carries them.

http://www.hometown-treats.com/products/c_scooter_pies.html

I found this post from 2002 on the San Diego Reader site:



> An Internet search mainly reveals how many people name their dogs Scooter Pie and how many of those dogs have their own web sites. But the lamented, 50-year-old Scooter Pie cookie is pretty much a lost puppy. Yes, they're still made, and they once were widely distributed, but gradually they lost ground in the supermarket cookie shelf-space wars. They weren't nationally advertised, so large chains wouldn't (and still won't) stock them. The Scooter Pies manufacturer has been owned by eight different companies in the last dozen years. Their latest parent is based in Italy. If you call their U.S. offices and say "Scooter Pies," you get the telephonic equivalent of a blank stare. But we persisted, tracking the elusive chocolate-and-marshmallow treat from St. Louis to Des Plaines (IL) to Oakland to Ashland (OH) to Anaheim, and finally discovered where your pies are hiding. In military commissaries. That's their only distribution in the SoCal-Nevada area. Assuming you don't want to enlist just to get your fix, you can order Scooter Pies via the Internet at netgrocer.com, original or banana, $1.49 for a box of eight, plus FedEx shipping. (They also sell the legendary and equally elusive Mallomar.) Internet groceries have a shaky history, so you'd better order fast, before they go away too. Happy snacking.



and this, from Wikipedia:



> In the northern regions of the United States, a moon pie is called a "scooter pie." In New England, a similar item is known as a "Whoopie Pie," though chocolate cookies are used instead of graham crackers and the pastry is not dipped in chocolate. Elsewhere, including Canada, it is known as a "wagon wheel."



p.s. Mallomars are not elusive, just seasonal. Nabisco only supplies them to stores in the cooler months so they don't melt!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

Found this on the web at http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006052513173

"Scooter Pies were "second generation" to Moon Pies & Mallomars. They were introduced in December 17, 1959 by Burry's a Division of Quaker Oats."

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Found this on the web at http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006052513173
> 
> "Scooter Pies were "second generation" to Moon Pies & Mallomars. They were introduced in December 17, 1959 by Burry's a Division of Quaker Oats."
> 
> :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:




Burry good, Santa! You remembered right!


----------



## jeannieo (Nov 19, 2006)

Ben & Jerry's Bovinity Divinity Ice Cream . Milk Chocolate and White Chocolate Ice Cream swirled together with little white and dark chocolate cows. But the flavor has been retired to their graveyard .


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Kraft Bacon Tomato Salad Dressing
> 
> Green Goddess Dressing (I understand someone is still making it, but I never see it.)
> 
> Bacon Crackers (hey, I just had deja vu... I've posted about this before, haven't I?)




I still see all of these things on the shelves. I think I have a think of green goddess in the cupboard. Bacon crackers can be found at wal-mart and at dollar stores (well... that's where I see them).


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 19, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Three words:
> 
> Bonomo Turkish Taffy
> 
> ...



I watched a think on Food network a couple of times about retro candy. they had this on there. They said that there are a couple of companies that still make it with the same packaging and everything. You just have to search for retro candy companies.




> Mint Skittles. Can't find 'em ANYWHERE for love or money.



Really? My grocery store still has them. I LOVE those things!


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 20, 2006)

biodieselman said:


> Misty and Soup:
> 
> Thanks for the offer! Moonpies at the Dollar store???? I wish:eat2: ! 'Cause I found myself dippin' into that big ole box of Moonpies more than a couple of times:eat1: . Breakfast, lunch, dinner, after dinner... Good for anytime!
> 
> P.S. Ooops! I posted under my husband's user name. So, pretend the user is Risible, okay?


You heated them right? Cause that's the only proper way to eat them.:eat2:


----------



## Risible (Nov 20, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> You heated them right? Cause that's the only proper way to eat them.:eat2:




:doh: Now my husband, he was born and raised in Tennessee, where he was practically _raised_ on moonpies, never told me that they should be heated!!! You know, KuroBara, I'm probably going to have to order a second generation of moonpies (I told you, the first order was _gone_ in, like, a week...) just to test that little tip out!

Thank you :bow:


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 20, 2006)

Baskin and Robbin's Mandarin chocolate sherbert. A nearly black chocolate sherbert/ice cream with orange essence. (B&R sucks otherwize)

gorgeous...

Also....Quisp cereal.


----------



## blue_eyes (May 7, 2007)

I was searching on yahoo for Kraft cucumber dip and I came across this dimensions thread lol. I guess that means I need to read the forums more.

I thought I was the only one that missed that dip. I wish I could find a recipe for it. It sucks they no longer have it.


----------



## MLadyJ (May 7, 2007)

blue_eyes said:


> I was searching on yahoo for Kraft cucumber dip and I came across this dimensions thread lol. I guess that means I need to read the forums more.
> 
> I thought I was the only one that missed that dip. I wish I could find a recipe for it. It sucks they no longer have it.



Have you tried The Vermont Coutry Store? It's website will list all the "forgotten" foods that they now carry...but be careful what you wish for..I was lamenting the loss of "Whip N' Chill" well I found it there..paid a hideous price for it (what a foodee won't do!)..got it..made it..and it tasted sort of like choclate flavored library paste..UUGGHH..now to some that might be fine but for me it was a total disaster..:huh:


----------



## Brenda (May 7, 2007)

Dastardly Mash icecream that was made by Ben and Jerry's. It was one of the earliest flavors they came out with.

Brenda


----------



## MLadyJ (May 8, 2007)

Brenda I know what you mean..they had a wonderful peach flavor that they send to the "graveyard" (the place they retire old flavors to)..but they tell that every so often they will resurrect a flavor for a short time..keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 8, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Baskin and Robbin's Mandarin chocolate sherbert. A nearly black chocolate sherbert/ice cream with orange essence. (B&R sucks otherwize)
> 
> gorgeous...
> 
> Also....Quisp cereal.



Ask, and ye shall receive


----------



## RedVelvet (May 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive





My Sammie is ................so very good to me....

I love her so.

LOVE HER!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 9, 2007)

MILK chocolate covered Entemenn's donuts. So good. Need.


----------



## Esme (May 9, 2007)

There used to be, in the late 80s or early 90s, a cheese cracker that I loved. It was diamond shaped, and had a milder flavor than most cheese crackers. It came in a bag (like chips) that had blue edges. I can't, for the life of me, remember what they were called, but I loved them. :eat2:


----------



## Leesa (May 10, 2007)

jamie said:


> These little peppermint air candy things. I don't know what the name was, but I remember when we went to town, we would bring some back for granny. They were about the diameter of a quarter I guess. Red and white striped and when you put them in your mouth they just melted and became these little pepperminty bits of goodness in your mouth. I can't find these anywhere, even on the internet. It was like they were filled with air.
> 
> We have those in Boston at Walgreens. A whole bucket costs $3.99. We love them.


----------



## likesmbig (Nov 1, 2009)

tuna twist by nabisco


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 1, 2009)

Smurf icy pole - blue icy pole and creamy vanilla on two sticks joined together.

The kfc tender roast Chicken. 

Ruffles chips

Haven't seen "Curls" & "Bobbies" around in ages.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 1, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Smurf icy pole - blue icy pole and creamy vanilla on two sticks joined together.
> 
> The kfc tender roast Chicken.
> 
> ...



Hey Inhibited, would the "Curl" be a sweetie? I remember, a soft chewy caramel stick. And it was covered in thin choc, and it would stretch when you bit into it and pulled. The choc would kind of crumble if you did not lick it up quick. I miss those.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 1, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hey Inhibited, would the "Curl" be a sweetie? I remember, a soft chewy caramel stick. And it was covered in thin choc, and it would stretch when you bit into it and pulled. The choc would kind of crumble if you did not lick it up quick. I miss those.



lol yeap thats them, there were also Choo Choo (?) bars but i wasn't into them as i don't like Liqorice, but it would be good to see them on the shelves again.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 4, 2009)

There was a restaurant in eastern Toronto on Kingston Rd close to my favourite bar FEATHERS (where they have a wall of different single malt scotches,.... sigh) called The Copper Plate. They went through a few owners before finally closing. The owner before the last had an exquisite dessert on the menu that always made me crazy. It was a chocolate peanut butter ice cream pie, not too ridiculously sweet, but sweet enough. Not so cold that it gave you a headache. The portions were huge, and yet inevitably i'd feel sad at the end, wanting more (and at least once i know i ordered a second helping of decadent delight). 

I remember getting so high on the tastes the first time, that i was compelled to re-enact that classic Reese's commercial, where you hear two voices. The first one says "you got chocolate on my peanut butter"; The second voice says "you got peanut butter on my chocolate". Sigh..


----------



## intriguestorywriter (Nov 4, 2009)

In Australia... Pop tarts & Pizza Hut's open diners ....


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 5, 2009)

intriguestorywriter said:


> In Australia... Pop tarts & Pizza Hut's open diners ....



Please explain??


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 5, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Please explain??



I can help with one I think...Pizza Hut used to have sit down restaurants. I am pretty sure they are all take away/delivery shops now. 

Pop-tarts???


----------



## katorade (Nov 5, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I can help with one I think...Pizza Hut used to have sit down restaurants. I am pretty sure they are all take away/delivery shops now.
> 
> Pop-tarts???




That brings back memories. I don't know if it was as much of a "thing" over there, but over here, having a pizza party at Pizza Hut caused some serious excitement as a child. You got to go to the basement to party and play all of the arcade games. They also used to have collectible toys and cups, like a lot of other fast food chains. The most memorable are probably the rubbery hand puppets from The Land Before time and other kids' movies.


Aaaah, the good old days. I get sad when I go into a Pizza Hut and it doesn't have the old red tile floors, dark wooden booths, cheesy stained glass hanging lamps, and at least a claw machine by the door.


Wren, do you not have pop-tarts? That's a tragedy. They are basically a buttery pastry/pie crust filled with a very pasty, thick fruit filling, or in some cases non-fruit fillings like chocolate or cinnamon/sugar paste. Some varieties have royal icing on one side while some are left plain. The "pop" refers to them popping up from a toaster, which is the typical way to prepare them, although a lot of people enjoy them "raw", or even frozen. They're great as an on-the-go snack or breakfast.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pop-Tarts


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 5, 2009)

katorade said:


> That brings back memories. I don't know if it was as much of a "thing" over there, but over here, having a pizza party at Pizza Hut caused some serious excitement as a child. You got to go to the basement to party and play all of the arcade games. They also used to have collectible toys and cups, like a lot of other fast food chains. The most memorable are probably the rubbery hand puppets from The Land Before time and other kids' movies.
> 
> 
> Aaaah, the good old days. I get sad when I go into a Pizza Hut and it doesn't have the old red tile floors, dark wooden booths, cheesy stained glass hanging lamps, and at least a claw machine by the door.
> ...



Wow katorade, you got me all nostalgic when you mentioned "the old red tile floors". I had forgotten about a lot till I read your post.

As for pop-tarts, I am not sure if we have them....must have a poke around, the next time I hit the supermarket. See if I can't remedy this tragedy


----------



## Neen (Nov 5, 2009)

All i can think of is the 'McRib' sandwich..omg SO GOOD!!!!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 5, 2009)

I usually have a hard time finding people who actually remember these snack cakes: TMNT Mutagen Pies and Chocodiles. Do these ring a bell for anyone? 

View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment don.jpg


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 5, 2009)

RedVelvet said:


> Also....Quisp cereal.



Just yesterday I was in my local supermarket and saw a whole display devoted to Quisp cereal. I guess it's making a comeback. I had heard that for the past few years it was sold solely online.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 5, 2009)

katorade said:


> That brings back memories. I don't know if it was as much of a "thing" over there, but over here, having a pizza party at Pizza Hut caused some serious excitement as a child. You got to go to the basement to party and play all of the arcade games. They also used to have collectible toys and cups, like a lot of other fast food chains. The most memorable are probably the rubbery hand puppets from The Land Before time and other kids' movies.
> 
> 
> Aaaah, the good old days. I get sad when I go into a Pizza Hut and it doesn't have the old red tile floors, dark wooden booths, cheesy stained glass hanging lamps, and at least a claw machine by the door.
> ...



I LOVED the non frosted blueberry Pop-Tarts.


----------



## katorade (Nov 5, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> I usually have a hard time finding people who actually remember these snack cakes: TMNT Mutagen Pies and Chocodiles. Do these ring a bell for anyone?





OMG turtle pies! The frosting would turn your tongue green! I miss pudding pies period.  You can still find fruit pies, but pudding pies? Nope.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 5, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> I usually have a hard time finding people who actually remember these snack cakes: TMNT Mutagen Pies and Chocodiles. Do these ring a bell for anyone?



I remember chocodiles! I wondered why they don't make them anymore. Didn't they used to have a crocodile mascot? Or was that another cake or am I imagining the whole thing? lol



Judge_Dre said:


> Just yesterday I was in my local supermarket and saw a whole display devoted to Quisp cereal. I guess it's making a comeback. I had heard that for the past few years it was sold solely online.


One of the first things I did when I got online for the first time was to search for Quisp cereal. That was my brother's favorite growing up. I ordered us both a box. When my son tasted it he said that it tastes a lot like Cap'n Crunch. You know what? It kind of does. :doh: Still love it though and I would love to see it in stores again.

You know what food I wish was still around? I'm sure no one else here has tasted these, but if you did you were in for a real treat...There used to be a small bakery/grocery store in Kittatinny Lake, NJ called Worthington's. We used to go there every summer when I was a kid. They made these jelly doughnuts and these cinnamon buns that were the best I've ever had. The doughnuts were filled with real jelly and covered in sugar and I swear they must have weighed a pound each!  The cinnamon buns were so cinnaminny and moist and raisiny and glazed and delicious! :eat2:
A couple of years back my brother was driving past there for work and the whole place was gone! (It was a small place) They just tore it down. That was a part of my childhood and it made me so sad. 
If I close my eyes and remember I can take myself back there. I can smell the mix of the bakery and the candy and the beach and summer in the 1970's. :happy:


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 5, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I remember chocodiles! I wondered why they don't make them anymore. Didn't they used to have a crocodile mascot? Or was that another cake or am I imagining the whole thing? lol



You're right! His name was Chauncey Chocodile. After some online research, I found that Chocodiles are still sold, but not in my native East Coast. Hostess only sells them in the West coast for some reason.  

View attachment chocodiles2.jpg


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish Mr. Whippy was still around :-(


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 6, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I wish Mr. Whippy was still around :-(



Oh my gosh, I remember Mr Whippy!!!!
Now you have me craving a choc top with nuts....bugga


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 6, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh my gosh, I remember Mr Whippy!!!!
> Now you have me craving a choc top with nuts....bugga



lol thats what i have been craving for years, but without the nuts, the ice cream was so soft. Mr whippy isn't even at the markets anymore, was looking for him on Saturday.. they have choc tops at the movies but they just aren't the same.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 6, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> lol thats what i have been craving for years, but without the nuts, the ice cream was so soft. Mr whippy isn't even at the markets anymore, was looking for him on Saturday.. they have choc tops at the movies but they just aren't the same.



You are right about the choc tops at the movies. Too hard!
It is that soft, soft ice cream that you can sink your tongue into.....that is the best. Yep, craving it again


----------



## Chef (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't recall any of our Pizza Hut's being any larger than the one room restaurant. We had our pizza parties at Shakey's


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2009)

I have no idea what the company is called anymore but they made these delicious perogies that I loved.

Also, Shake and Bake used to make a flavour I like as well. HAHA.


And Egg Nog ice cream should be an all year flavour. :eat2:


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

American Mars bars (Snickers Almond is not quite the same).

Pepsi Twist.

IHOP's griddle cakes and corn cakes. Screw the weird multi-grain ones!


----------



## intriguestorywriter (Nov 6, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Please explain??



Pizza Hut used to have buffet restaurants that had pizzas, pastas, desserts... it was awesome.

Pop-tarts are a sweet breakfast pastries 
There are a few who sell pop-tarts still, although not in the main stores - you can find them in small private owned international import candy stores and sweet shops


----------



## Sugar (Nov 6, 2009)

intriguestorywriter said:


> Pizza Hut used to have buffet restaurants that had pizzas, pastas, desserts... it was awesome.
> 
> Pop-tarts are a sweet breakfast pastries
> There are a few who sell pop-tarts still, although not in the main stores - you can find them in small private owned international import candy stores and sweet shops



The Pizza Hut where I live still has a daily buffet. It's decent for $6.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 7, 2009)

Someone mentioned Pizza Hut...

Ohhhhhh do I miss Pizza hut.


----------



## deepreflection (Nov 7, 2009)

What's that you say, you saw it in the store like I did, just the last time you were there? No you di'int! Something is rotten in Denmark. (Sorry Denmark!) I've been a big fan for a long time and things just changed!

They started to mix in more air 4-5 years ago to cope with rising food cost and maintain profit. I sadly took my lashings. Quality suffered but meh.. it was my old fave. I had to stand by my pick.

But now the ice cream is gone! The latest move was to retitle it as a "Fun Flavor" and re-label the package so they could slide in a total product re-vamp.

To make it a Dairy Dessert, that's not Ice Cream in there any more
Even more "overrun" (ie; too fluffy not creamy)
To use low grade almond bits
To add copious amounts of fillers (particulated gel)
Much less cocoa than before
Its sweeter now and has a fair bit of high fructose corn syrup
It's fun to try the other options but I want my little marshmallows back, substantial almond crunch, and deep cocoa throughout a creamy body. I want my ice cream to be made from milk, cream, sugar, eggs, and some tasty bits!

Haagen Dazs is the current fave but it uses swirls of marshmallow. I miss you, Dryer's Rocky Road.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 7, 2009)

If you're gonna talk about ice cream ... once upon a time, in a better world than this one, Baskin-Robbins made licorice ice cream. It was a faintly metallic gray and looked like a slag heap, but it tasted wonderful -- not too sweet, and the licorice taste was definite without being overwhelming. Sigh.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 18, 2009)

I just found out that Good Humor discontinued the WWE Ice Cream Bars. Basically the bars consisted of a milk chocolate flavored coating, vanilla frozen ice cream with a vanilla cookie with a WWE wrestler image. When I was a child, they were my favorites. I wasn't even much of a wrestling fan back in the 80's (when wrestling first got mainstream) but, I would love eating them. As I got older and more into wrestling I would buy the bars at Madison Square Garden. The past few years, I had a hard time finding them. Occasionally friends told me rumors of certain ice cream trucks selling them during the summer , but I never found one that did. Now it's official, they're gone and an other chapter from my childhood is closed.  

http://www.sescoops.com/wwe-news/wwe-ice-cream-bars-discontinued-the-bellas-like-paper-towns 

View attachment ice%2Bcream%2Bbar.jpg


----------



## Tau (Nov 18, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> If you're gonna talk about ice cream ... once upon a time, in a better world than this one, Baskin-Robbins made licorice ice cream. It was a faintly metallic gray and looked like a slag heap, but it tasted wonderful -- not too sweet, and the licorice taste was definite without being overwhelming. Sigh.



OMG!! I thought I'd dreamt this! I remember eating an icecream like this when I was seriously tiny. There's times, in my sleep, i think I can smell/taste it the way food is in dreams. I knew it was real!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2009)

Tis the season for dips..and when I want my straight up onion soup mix and cream cheese dip....I am STILL pissed off that Mrs. Grass changed its formula....yes, I am angry over an onion soup mix.  Now I have to use skanky, burnt tasting, Lipton. BOOOOOOO.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Tis the season for dips..and when I want my straight up onion soup mix and cream cheese dip....I am STILL pissed off that Mrs. Grass changed its formula....yes, I am angry over an onion soup mix.  Now I have to use skanky, burnt tasting, Lipton. BOOOOOOO.



I like the Knorr's vegetable one for dips. Would that be an OK substitute?


----------



## Sugar (Nov 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Tis the season for dips..and when I want my straight up onion soup mix and cream cheese dip....I am STILL pissed off that Mrs. Grass changed its formula....yes, I am angry over an onion soup mix.  Now I have to use skanky, burnt tasting, Lipton. BOOOOOOO.



If you don't stop using mix in general we're going to have a problem.

Try this. I did and it made me feel whole and complete as a human being.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I like the Knorr's vegetable one for dips. Would that be an OK substitute?




Oh Goof....sweetsweet Goof.......* shakes head *




Sugar said:


> If you don't stop using mix in general we're going to have a problem.
> 
> Try this. I did and it made me feel whole and complete as a human being.



Oh...snap it shut and lose the number to the locksmith. I MAKE homemade dips.....if I have a craving for Mrs. Grass, I don't WANT homemade. But...gee...thanks...you are a pal. Oh, and this coming from box cake cookie queen. Pffft. I said good day!




IWANYMYMRSGRASS


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Oh Goof....sweetsweet Goof.......* shakes head *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it that the head shaking is a "no"?


----------



## Sugar (Nov 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Oh Goof....sweetsweet Goof.......* shakes head *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL you simmer down. I just enjoy treating you like a baby...give you a cookie, then a bottle, then shake the fight out of you and see what happens. :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2009)

Sugar said:


> LOL you simmer down. I just enjoy treating you like a baby...give you a cookie, then a bottle, then shake the fight out of you and see what happens. :wubu:



LOL...oh...little...little...girl.... You are not strong enough. I come from strong stock. 

Goof. I'll just leave it at that. Don't make me go all dramatic chimpmunk on you.


----------



## JadeRose (Nov 19, 2009)

BBWMoon said:


> my favorite discontinued chocolate bar was air puffed, had possibly 4 or 5 sections. On the top of each section was a half crescent moon or seashell shape. And when you bit into it, there were air bubble pockets in the chocolate.
> 
> Something like the aero bar. I'm curious if anyone remember what I'm talking about?
> I think it was called the Mirage bar.
> ...



I know this is old & oh well...I remember reading the first part...was out today & thought I found it. I have one next to me started scanning the thread to find your post again....only to find out it was the one you referenced...the Aero bar. Haven't tried it yet but will let you know...*Paused to open & try a bite* Tastes good the air pocket thing seem a lil odd. I have the peppermint chocolate ones.


----------



## JadeRose (Nov 19, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> I just found out that Good Humor discontinued the WWE Ice Cream Bars. Basically the bars consisted of a milk chocolate flavored coating, vanilla frozen ice cream with a vanilla cookie with a WWE wrestler image. When I was a child, they were my favorites. I wasn't even much of a wrestling fan back in the 80's (when wrestling first got mainstream) but, I would love eating them. As I got older and more into wrestling I would buy the bars at Madison Square Garden. The past few years, I had a hard time finding them. Occasionally friends told me rumors of certain ice cream trucks selling them during the summer , but I never found one that did. Now it's official, they're gone and an other chapter from my childhood is closed.
> 
> http://www.sescoops.com/wwe-news/wwe-ice-cream-bars-discontinued-the-bellas-like-paper-towns



Shoot I remember them from the 80's & thought they died out back then. I remember getting them off the trucks I even collected that cards that used to be attached on them. I loved them too, that is why it was funny hearing a reference ot them recently on a show of how bad they were & I actually yelled "HEY I USED OT LOVE THOSE!" My mom cracked up.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 9, 2009)

*Nabisco Chocolate Snaps*. My absolute favorite snack when I was a little kid. I'd sit on the floor of the backroom of my Grandparent's coin store while Mom and Grandma chatted, I'd play with my Fisher Price farmhouse and eat chocolate snaps. The only thing that comes close is the Nabisco Famous Wafers, but to get my hands on the original chocolate snaps and see that little box, that would be a sweet trip down memory lane.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Dec 18, 2009)

Chili cheese burritos at taco bell. Those were heavenly.


----------



## katorade (Dec 18, 2009)

rg770Ibanez said:


> Chili cheese burritos at taco bell. Those were heavenly.



They still have them in the Midwest.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 18, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> I just found out that Good Humor discontinued the WWE Ice Cream Bars. Basically the bars consisted of a milk chocolate flavored coating, vanilla frozen ice cream with a vanilla cookie with a WWE wrestler image. When I was a child, they were my favorites. I wasn't even much of a wrestling fan back in the 80's (when wrestling first got mainstream) but, I would love eating them. As I got older and more into wrestling I would buy the bars at Madison Square Garden. The past few years, I had a hard time finding them. Occasionally friends told me rumors of certain ice cream trucks selling them during the summer , but I never found one that did. Now it's official, they're gone and an other chapter from my childhood is closed.
> 
> http://www.sescoops.com/wwe-news/wwe-ice-cream-bars-discontinued-the-bellas-like-paper-towns



I would masturbate to that and then eat it. mmmmmchrisjericho


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 20, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> *Nabisco Chocolate Snaps*. My absolute favorite snack when I was a little kid. I'd sit on the floor of the backroom of my Grandparent's coin store while Mom and Grandma chatted, I'd play with my Fisher Price farmhouse and eat chocolate snaps. The only thing that comes close is the Nabisco Famous Wafers, but to get my hands on the original chocolate snaps and see that little box, that would be a sweet trip down memory lane.



I remember those! I used to eat them too.  
Anyone remember 'smiley face' cookies? They were vanilla and chocolate cookies that had a smiley face on them. Not painted on but 'carved' right into the cookie. I used to love them as a kid.

I just tried looking for some info about them online and they may have been called Happy Niks cookies. I can't find a picture though.


----------



## katorade (Dec 22, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I remember those! I used to eat them too.
> Anyone remember 'smiley face' cookies? They were vanilla and chocolate cookies that had a smiley face on them. Not painted on but 'carved' right into the cookie. I used to love them as a kid.
> 
> I just tried looking for some info about them online and they may have been called Happy Niks cookies. I can't find a picture though.




I do! They were a sandwich cookie, right? You could see the creme filling through the eye holes and smiles. I actually have an old tape of Saturday morning cartoons that has a commercial for them somewhere, lol.


I thought of another. Sunkist yogurt-dipped fruit snacks. God, those were good.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 22, 2009)

katorade said:


> I do! They were a sandwich cookie, right? You could see the creme filling through the eye holes and smiles. I actually have an old tape of Saturday morning cartoons that has a commercial for them somewhere, lol.
> 
> 
> I thought of another. Sunkist yogurt-dipped fruit snacks. God, those were good.



No, the one's I'm thinking of weren't a sandwich cookie. They were more like a Nilla Wafer. Man, I miss those cookies. I lost my first tooth when I bit into one and I felt it come loose. I was at the park earlier in the day and jumped off the swing and I think I fell on the ground. That probably knocked the tooth loose but I remember biting into the cookie and the tooth really got loose.
Silly things we remember from childhood.


----------

